# Star Wars 5th edition



## famouswolfe (Oct 4, 2015)

So just wanted to let the entire world know that I am working on a port of Star Wars Saga Edition to full blown 5th edition rules using WotC's latest RPG ruleset. Yes, you read that right, I'm doing an updated Star Wars RPG!! So far I've completed Chapters 1 & 2, which discuss how to create a character along with the various alien species in the Star Wars universe. Right now I'm working on the heroic classes, redesigning all of them from the ground up using D&D 5th edition standards. Currently finishing up the Jedi class and will move on to the Noble class soon enough. Download links will be posted once my work is finished (or at least in a playable state). Any ideas or feedback are certainly welcomed. Thanks everyone, may the Force be with you!


Update:
Pre-Alpha release! See my latest post however know that this is only a super pre-alpha release and is NOT what the final product will look like.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4Ig2q5DSn-OMm9uR19IOEZNVGs


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 5, 2015)

I look forward to see what you come up with. I wasn't a huge fan of Saga since I really liked 4e and Saga was too much like 3.5 for my tastes, but I really like the 5e rules.  

I would say make sure you keep feats optional and not required for SW play.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 5, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> I look forward to see what you come up with. I wasn't a huge fan of Saga since I really liked 4e and Saga was too much like 3.5 for my tastes, but I really like the 5e rules.
> 
> I would say make sure you keep feats optional and not required for SW play.




Hey thanks for the feedback! I am completely over-hauling the class design in Saga edition. The talent system is being thrown out and feats will be optional, just like they are in D&D 5th edition. Instead, each class will have access to certain key abilities and later will be granted options for customization. For example, all Jedi have the ability to do things that we know all Jedi can do (such as deflect blaster shots or gain short bursts of speed). However, Jedi will be able to choose different force powers, lightsaber combat styles, and will have to choose if they wish to become Consulars, Guardians, or Sentinels, each path granting its own unique abilities and powers. Overall, I have a feeling that if you're a fan of 5th edition then you'll love what I'm doing.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sounds good.

EDIT: Are you expecting this game to be compatible with regular 5e? I am thinking more about whether you can use D&D monsters with it.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 5, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> EDIT: Are you expecting this game to be compatible with regular 5e? I am thinking more about whether you can use D&D monsters with it.




Good question. Honestly, I don't think it'll be directly compatible however I expect that a decent GM could make it work. Allow me to elaborate. D&D is based on the assumption that there is magic in the world. Your characters have access to magic spells and there are plenty of magic items to boot. In Star Wars, there isn't any magic, only the Force, which is very different. A basic blaster rifle deals 3d8 damage, or even more if auto fire is used. I'm not trying to re-skin D&D to space-age D&D if you will, but update Star Wars Saga Edition to the latest iteration of WotC's ruleset. If you're familiar w/ 5th edition you will find my revision of SWSE to be very similar. Having said that, the core rulebook will include plenty of enemies to fight, and I may port over SW: Threats of the Galaxy (SWSE's equivalent of the Monster Manual) depending on circumstances.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 7, 2015)

How are you handling defenses?


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 7, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> How are you handling defenses?




Same as 5th edition. There's Defense (armor class) then your other saving throws like normal. If you get hit with a Force power then you make a saving throw against a DC of 8 + proficiency bonus + ability modifier etc. Wearing armor will boost your defense however some classes like Jedi won't need to wear armor. Surprisingly it all works out very well. When I say I don't think it'll be directly compatible w/ the monster manual, I mean in terms of HP and challenge rating etc. Figure that a 1st level character armed with a blaster pistol can deal 3d6 damage. In D&D a 1st level character will deal at most around 2d6 damage from wielding a greatsword or other massive weapon. Later on, D&D characters become able to deal & withstand more damage with magic weapons, magic items, spells, multiple attacks, and class features so they can take on dragons toe-to-toe. SW characters won't get magical weapons/items/spells. They'll get similar class features maybe but that's about it. So like I said, if a DM is good at adjusting things like HP on the fly (most DMs can do this), then there shouldn't be any issue pulling monsters from the MM and plopping them down in a SW campaign.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 7, 2015)

If I remember in Saga there wasn't a AC like defense. Didn't armor add to reflex? And you had the option of adding level or armor bonus to reflex. Will your PCs be able to add prof bonus to defense instead of armor bonus?

Also will 1st level PCs have more hp than 5e PCs?


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 7, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> If I remember in Saga there wasn't a AC like defense. Didn't armor add to reflex? And you had the option of adding level or armor bonus to reflex. Will your PCs be able to add prof bonus to defense instead of armor bonus?
> 
> Also will 1st level PCs have more hp than 5e PCs?




You are correct, in Star Wars Saga there wasn't AC, your reflex defense was both your AC and your saving throw against any effect that required you to nimbly dodge out of the way. And yes, reflex defense was calculated either by the armor you wore or your character level. As for AC in my revision, you can wear armor or you can choose to go for unarmored defense. For example, a Jedi adds his Wisdom modifier to his Defense (AC) as long as he isn't wearing armor. A Scoundrel adds Intelligence modifier for unarmored defense, a Noble gets Charisma modifier for unarmored defense etc. 

I'm not sure adding prof bonus to AC is such a good idea. Remember that prof bonus affects your ability to attack. So if prof bonus measures both your attack and your defense, it cancels itself out. A 1st level character with a +2 prof bonus and a Dex score of 14 would have an AC of 10 + prof bonus + Dex modifier, or 14. His attack bonus would be prof bonus + ability modifier (Dex for using blasters for example) or +4. His AC and attack bonus would increase periodically but so would the enemy's attack and defense bonus increase by the same. Throughout the entire game, from level 1-20, he would need to roll a 10 to hit his enemies, and they would only need to roll a 10 to hit him. That equals out to a static 50% chance of hitting or being hit by something through the entire game. That gets boring way fast. The only thing that would make a difference here is if the character increases his Dexterity score. 

Also, yes Star Wars PCs have more starting HP than 5E PCs. They get 3x their hit die + Con modifier at 1st level. So a Jedi or a Soldier starting out has 30 + Con modifier hit points. Sounds like a lot, but when you factor in blasters that deal 3d6 damage or rifles that deal 3d8 damage it equals out.

Edit: Remember though that none of what I'm doing is set in stone. Subject to feedback from play testing, we can change the rules to suit us better.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 8, 2015)

The prof bonus being added to attacks and defense canceling each other out assumes that you are always fighting something of the same level. My thought behind adding the prof bonus was that you shouldn't need armor or high dex to have a decent defense but if each class will be using a primary stat to add to defense then I guess that works too.

If you have it worked out how are you doing lightsaber deflecting and reflecting of blaster bolts?


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 9, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> The prof bonus being added to attacks and defense canceling each other out assumes that you are always fighting something of the same level. My thought behind adding the prof bonus was that you shouldn't need armor or high dex to have a decent defense but if each class will be using a primary stat to add to defense then I guess that works too.
> 
> If you have it worked out how are you doing lightsaber deflecting and reflecting of blaster bolts?




I agree, characters in Star Wars tend not to wear a lot of armor. The whole idea behind SWSE was to discourage you from wearing armor. I think that wearing armor will come in handy in certain scenarios (such as armor w/ built-in life support and you're in space) but that should be the exception not the norm.  

As for lightsaber deflect/reflect, it's the same as in SWSE: you make a Wisdom (Use the Force) check and if you beat the attack roll in question, the blaster shot is deflected. You can reflect the shot by making another attack roll, if it beats the target's Defense score then it takes the damage. Did you have a different idea or suggestion for this mechanic?

Edit: Having given it some thought, I likely will change this mechanic around. As it stands, it's an all-or-nothing effect, you either deflect the blaster bolt or you get hit. In D&D, the Monk's deflect missile ability lets him REDUCE DAMAGE from ranged attacks, and if he reduces it to 0, he's able to reflect the attack. Seeing how Jedi are hard to kill with blasters and the like, IMO it would make more sense game-mechanic wise for lightsaber deflect/reflect to function similar to that.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't have any other ideas. Just curious.

At one point in the D&D next play test I did play around with using fighter superiority dice to emulate the Jedi but I didn't take it very far.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 11, 2015)

fjw70 said:


> I didn't have any other ideas. Just curious.
> 
> At one point in the D&D next play test I did play around with using fighter superiority dice to emulate the Jedi but I didn't take it very far.




That's an interesting idea, using the fighter superiority dice. I'll have to play around w/ that idea and see what comes of it. 

Now, I have another question for you and anyone else reading this forum. Regarding the Jedi class, I need everyone's opinion. Should I keep the Jedi as one class or break it down into two? Let me explain:

A.) Jedi is not one but two classes, the Jedi Consular and the Jedi Knight (just like in the MMORPG). The Jedi Consular will eventually have the ability to further specialize into either the Jedi Sage or the Jedi Shadow. The Jedi Knight will have the ability to specialize into either the Jedi Guardian or the Jedi Sentinel. 

B.) Jedi remains one class, and instead everyone will have to choose one of 3 roles: Consular, Guardian, or Sentinel, each role granting unique abilities etc. 

I'm kinda leaning more towards option A just for simplicity's sake, however I want to see everyone else's opinions on this matter.

Edit: The reason I'm debating this is because it seems like Jedi have far too many abilities and powers for any one class to have. Jedi are able to deflect blaster shots, use the Force, are amazing duelists using the lightsaber, etc. Also, they specialize between the 3 roles of Consular, Guardian, and Sentinel, once they reach a certain level they become Jedi Knights (and later Jedi Masters) which increases their powers even further. It's just plain difficult trying to build a single class that incorporates all of that while keeping it balanced. I can do it, just seems like for simplicity's sake it would be much easier to break Jedi into 2 classes, each one focusing on something different.


----------



## fjw70 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am not well versed in the Jedi knight vs consular split of previous SW games, but such a split always seemed weird to me. So I would lean towards option B since to me a Jedi is a Jedi.

So how would you describe the difference between a consular and a knight? Do you have movie examples of each?


----------



## gribble (Oct 16, 2015)

I'd prefer option b) with subclasses. 

If I was doing it, I'd probably look to very heavily re-skin the Warlock and Monk. Warlock spellcasting seems appropriate (per encounter spellcasting seems more appropriate than daily, and even powerful force users like Yoda and Palpatine rarely seem to use more than 3-4 powers in a single encounter), as does clearly Monk deflect/reflect. Probably also slowfall. In fact, as a starting point I'd combine all non-ki based Monk powers and Warlock spellcasting in a single class, modify the spell list to be more appropriate (thunderwave, witch bolt, enhance ability, suggestion, jump, cure/cause wounds, various divination spells, etc. - probably some combination of Warlock, Paladin and Bard spells) and see where that got me. In essence you're swapping Monk ki-powers for Warlock spellcasting, which seems fairly balanced at first blush as both are one of the major abilities of the class. You could then keep standard Warlocks in the game to represent non-Jedi Force using traditions like Nightsisters, etc. (rather than having the monk like abilities they'd get Invocations and patron/pact abilities).

From there you could sprinkle in consular/guardian/sentinel subclasses (and why stop there - you could borrow a leaf from FFG and add seeker, mystic and warrior as well!)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about Knight/Master other than as titles... the movies fairly clearly showed that these things aren't necessarily about power "level" so much as about politics.


----------



## Xzaviar2009 (Oct 16, 2015)

I would go with Option B, however would not put an in game mechanic for Jedi Knight/Master. Those are titles and such should really only carry a social or political (read as RP) bonuses, not neccessarily a boost in power such as how the force is used or power in combat. In My mind that alone comes from experience. Plenty of in universe examples of individual Jedi's that Rival a master's power with out ever being conferred that title. 

Depending on time frame, a simple force adept could fill the role, Take Force Adept, and chose a Specialization/Path  it could be Jedi or could be as varied as a Shaman, Witch, Self Taught... But the basis for Powers and such follow the same structure.

I persoanally enjoyed just about every version of star wars, except the most recent incarnation, however have found that D20 versions lack something, not sure if it is the skill systems or just the D20 progression of Base Attack and leveling. I use Savage Worlds to run my home campaign of star wars. My though it represents the quick action and with the portability of it's rules system allows you to bring in just about any creature/ability/"class" with minimal effort. 

Just my two cents... but still look forward to what you come up with.


----------



## gribble (Oct 17, 2015)

Thinking about it a bit more, there probably isn't too much to do. Keep barbarian, rogue, fighter, create a jedi class as per above (and possibly keep both monks and warlocks as well), but strip out the other spellcasting classes. Maybe come up with a non-spellcasting bard/warlord/diplomat type class as well which has some of the bards leadership abilities but no spells. Maybe look at doing the same for ranger (aka bounty hunter).

Create/modify races and backgrounds (this will be most of the work), use the futuristic equipment out of the DMG, make up some stats for a lightsaber (maybe just use Sun Blade stats... a +2 finesse longsword that does radiant damage and emits light probably isn't a big deal in a game where most opponents are armed with blasters which do 3d6/3d8 radiant damage...). Create a couple of new skills - technology and lore (which replaces arcana/religion), and think about non-weapon  equipment and proficiencies.

Ok, maybe there is more than I initially thought... but I wouldn't go making wholesale changes to 5e - seems to me that most of the major moving bits are there, with a bit of reskinning.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 20, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. I'm working on implementing them and making adjustments as we speak. I'll check back soon, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## gribble (Oct 21, 2015)

famouswolfe said:


> I appreciate everyone's feedback. I'm working on implementing them and making adjustments as we speak. I'll check back soon, thanks for the suggestions!



Happy to help. I'm currently trying to do something similar for Shadowrun, so keen to see what you come up with. Also keen to try this out at some stage, as I'm a massive SW fan and the group I play with are pretty hesitant to try anything that isn't D&D.


----------



## briand (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been kicking this idea around for a minute, being a big fan of both SWSE & the new D&D, but I haven't really had the time to mess with it too much, so I'm psyched to see what you come up with. A couple thoughts:

*I'd consider bumping the blasters down to 2d# damage instead of 3d#.* In 5E, ranged attacks add your Dexterity modifier to damage, which they did not in SE. Having blasters do three dice of damage _and_ add an ability bonus is going to make melee even more of an underpowered and un-fun choice than it was in SE.

*GET RID OF THE USE THE FORCE SKILL.* My #1 biggest problem with SE by far. Taking the Skill Focus (Use the Force) feat for a 1/2 level + Charisma modifier + 10 bonus to use your Force powers pretty much broke the game. If you leave Use the Force as a skill, you're gonna see a lot of Scoundrel 1/Jedi X builds to get Expertise (Use the Force) and it'll be all over again. Sticking with the spell saving throw and attack formulas used by the caster classes in the 5E PHB will save a lot of headaches.

*Proficiency bonus or a second ability modifier to Defense (AC)?* There's some merit to both. I get not wanting to get back on the 3.5/SE/4E treadmill, but mathematically the two methods aren't that far off from one another. Assuming one character starts with a 16 in Dexterity and a 16 in their class' other Unarmored Defense ability (easily done at 1st level with the standard array and an optimal species choice) and bumps them with their ability score improvements, and the other does so with their Dexterity and adds proficiency, here's how the two stack up over the levels where they'll both increase for a single-classed character:

```
Ability   Proficiency
Level   Method    Method
1st     16        15
4th     17        16
5th     17        17
8th     18        18
9th     18        19
12th    19        19
13th    19        20
16th    20        20
17th    20        21
19th    20        21
```
The proficiency method gets off to a slower start, but catches up by 5th level. From there on out it raised Defense just a little ahead of the two-ability method until 17th level, where it caps out 1 point higher than the alternative.

I'd say the strongest case for the two-ability method is that a precedent in the core rules (barbarian & monk) is always a nice thing to have when homebrewing. It also supports a little role enforcement—nobles will almost _always_ have a good Charisma, Jedi will almost _always_ have a good Wisdom. This can be a good thing or a bad thing. Good in that it will help define the PCs into neat niches, which can be helpful. Bad in that playing the Charismatic Scoundrel is a "worse choice" (balance-wise) than playing the Smart Scoundrel, which can kinda suck if you like playing characters that go against rules-defined archetypes.

There is one big reason I'm firmly in favor of the proficiency bonus method instead of the two-ability method: a Scoundrel 3/Scout 3/Soldier 3 will not have ANY ability score improvements at all, since you get those based on class level and not total character level. That character will not have seen its Defense/AC increase at all over 9 levels, which I don't like. That said, maybe that character should just strap on some armor. I dunno. I think proficiency + Dex is overall easier and less wonky.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 3, 2015)

This looks interesting. And yes, I recommend going with what is in 5E wherever you can. No use implementing new ideas for AC etc when this is a 5E conversion. Go the Unarmored Defense route. Don't forget bounded accuracy helps here as far as enemies go anyway.

I can understand people wanting 1 base Jedi class, but I see your problem once you break it down into trying to put all those powers into one base class. I actually liked your idea of 2 base classes. One focuses on force use, 'magic', leadership, healing etc. The other combat focus, inc combat powers, even though there will be a little crossover. As someone above stated. Kind of like a warlock and a monk (but both are Jedi). Not to forget there are other Force users too.

Then you can have subclasses like Healer, Consular/Leader, or even use the Alter/Sense/Control. The warrior one has Guardian/Sentinel, Sith Hunter, Light saber spec (fighting syle), even a Force using Edritch Knight style.


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 4, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> This looks interesting. And yes, I recommend going with what is in 5E wherever you can. No use implementing new ideas for AC etc when this is a 5E conversion. Go the Unarmored Defense route. Don't forget bounded accuracy helps here as far as enemies go anyway.
> 
> I can understand people wanting 1 base Jedi class, but I see your problem once you break it down into trying to put all those powers into one base class. I actually liked your idea of 2 base classes. One focuses on force use, 'magic', leadership, healing etc. The other combat focus, inc combat powers, even though there will be a little crossover. As someone above stated. Kind of like a warlock and a monk (but both are Jedi). Not to forget there are other Force users too.
> 
> Then you can have subclasses like Healer, Consular/Leader, or even use the Alter/Sense/Control. The warrior one has Guardian/Sentinel, Sith Hunter, Light saber spec (fighting syle), even a Force using Edritch Knight style.




Thanks for your input!!


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 4, 2015)

So just wanted to check in with everyone, the project is still alive and well lol. Sorry for the long silence, I've been busy looking for a new job (got laid off my previous job a couple months ago, the company decided to outsource to another foreign country /sigh) and all the chaos that comes with learning a new job. Don't worry, I'm good now and everything is getting back to normal.

As far as progress goes, I'm still working on the Jedi class. I decided to redesign it as I didn't feel that it was up to par and was broken the way it was. Ultimately, I've opted to keep Jedi as a single class. What I've come to realize is that in 5E, the classes are designed a bit differently than what we're used to. Each class gets specific features, no matter who you are you get them. Then, you're given a couple different options for customization. For example: all monks get increased movement speed, slow fall, missile deflection, immunity to poison and aging, fists count as magic weapons, etc. What sets each monk apart is their monastic tradition. Same thing goes for Paladins and their Oaths, Druids and their Druid Circles, Bards and their Bardic Colleges, etc. So what I've done now is given all Jedi the ability to deflect/reflect blasters, use Force powers, build lightsabers, etc. Starting at 3rd level you'll get to choose a specific discipline (guardian, consular, sentinel, and a few others that I don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet). These will provide you with abilities that not only shape what KIND of Jedi you are, but provide for more flavor and help with role-play. 

As far as Defense/Armor Class goes, I feel that Unarmored Defense is definitely the way to go. I'll have to play around w/ adding proficiency bonus to AC because as it's been explained earlier, it does seem less wonky.

Ok you guys, I'm HOPING that I'll be able to release a starter version (first 5 levels of each class plus some starter enemies etc) in time for the release of The Force Awakens. Bit of a stretch but I'm working very feverishly at it, because it just coincides and there will be plenty of interest in Star Wars the closer we get to the new movie lol. Anyways, just wanted to say that you guys rock, I love the input and feedback and am proud to be working on this little project lol. Stay tuned, and see you at the movies


----------



## fjw70 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome.  Look forward to the starter set.


----------



## Beleriphon (Dec 7, 2015)

briand said:


> There is one big reason I'm firmly in favor of the proficiency bonus method instead of the two-ability method: a Scoundrel 3/Scout 3/Soldier 3 will not have ANY ability score improvements at all, since you get those based on class level and not total character level. That character will not have seen its Defense/AC increase at all over 9 levels, which I don't like. That said, maybe that character should just strap on some armor. I dunno. I think proficiency + Dex is overall easier and less wonky.




Why not do Proficieny + Dex or [Something] + Dex whichever is higher.,


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 19, 2015)

****BIG UPDATE****

Hello all, happy Star Wars day!! Hope you all loved the new movie as much as I did . Now, on to business. So I failed in my goal to have a starter version of my Star Wars RPG project ready in time for the movie, sadly. I've been working very very hard at it though, and I've learned much much more in the process regarding 5E mechanics and how to design the game. So on the upside, it isn't a total loss. In fact, I just finished designing the new Jedi class today and thought I would post it and give everyone a sneak peek at what I'm working on. Feel free to submit feedback (please be gentle! ). Anyways, without further ado, I present to everyone the 5E Jedi!

*The Jedi*​

LevelProficiency BonusFeaturesPowers
KnownPower
Points1st+2Force Sensitive, Lightsaber Block----2nd+2Fighting Style, Force Powers243rd+2Lightsaber Deflect, Jedi Archetype344th+2Ability Score Improvement365th+3Extra Attack466th+3Build Lightsaber, Strong Minded4147th+3Archetype feature5148th+3Ability Score Improvement5179th+4--61710th+4Improved Force Trance, Enhanced Force Sensitive62711th+4Archetype feature, Severing Strike72712th+4Ability Score Improvement73213th+5--83214th+5Force Fortification83815th+5Archetype feature93816th+5Ability Score Improvement94417th+6--104418th+6Serenity105719th+6Ability Score Improvement115720th+6Jedi Champion1164
Class Features
As a Jedi, you gain the following class features.

*Hit Points
Hit Dice: *1d8 per level of Jedi.
*Hit Points at 1st Level: *24 + your Constitution modifier.
*Hit Points at Higher Levels: *1d8 (or 5) + your Constitution modifier per Jedi level after 1st.
*ProficienciesArmor: *None
*Weapons: *Simple weapons, lightsabers
*Tools: *None
*Saving Throws: *Charisma, Wisdom
*Skills: *Choose 2 + your Intelligence modifier from Acrobatics, Athletics, Endurance, Galactic Lore, Investigation, Mechanics, Perception, Persuasion, Pilot. 

*Unarmored Defense*
Beginning at 1st level, while you are wearing no armor, your Defense equals 10 + your Dexterity Modifier + your Wisdom modifier.

*Equipment
*You start with the following equipment, in addition to any equipment granted by your background:


Lightsaber provided by your master (later you can build your own).
Jedi robes
An aquata breather (provides 2 hours of breathable air in water)
2d4x100 (or 450) credits

Force Sensitive
You are attuned to the flow of the Force, and have taken your first steps into a much larger world. You are automatically proficient in the Wisdom (Use the Force) skill. Additionally, as an action, you can call upon the Force in one of the following ways. You can use this feature a number of times equal to 1 + your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1). You regain all expended uses after finishing a long rest. 


*Search Your Feelings*: You can search your feelings to determine whether a particular action will yield favorable or unfavorable results to you within the immediate future (within the next 10 minutes or less). This feature cannot tell you anything specific, only if a course of action will have immediate unforeseen repercussions that will occur within the next 10 minutes.
*Sense Force*: You automatically sense disturbances in the Force. A location strong in the dark side can be sensed up to half a mile away. A relative, companion, or close friend in mortal danger or great pain can be sensed out to a range of 10,000 lightyears. A major disturbance, such as the destruction of a populated planet or or the distress of an entire order of allies, can be sensed anywhere in the same galaxy. This particular feature is considered free (doesn’t count as a use) when it’s activated by the GM.
*Detect Force-Users*: You can use this ability to actively detect other Force-Users out to a range of 60 miles. If you succeed on a DC 15 Wisdom (Use the Force) check, you know their approximate distance and direction from you, and whether or not you’ve met them before. Another Force-User within range can attempt to conceal his or her presence by making an opposed Wisdom (Use the Force) check. If they equal or exceed the result of your check, you don’t sense their presence at all.
*Sense Surroundings*: You may substitute Wisdom (Use the Force) when making Wisdom (Perception) checks to detect or observe targets. If the target(s) have total concealment or cover, you have disadvantage on this ability check. You are considered proficient for purposes of using this feature.
*Telepathy*: You can establish a telepathic link with a distant allied creature. Through the telepathic link, you can exchange an emotion or a single thought, such as “Go!”, “Help!”, or Danger!” The target must be an ally or friendly to you, have at least a 2 Intelligence score, and be on the same planet. If the target is off planet but in the same star system, you must make a DC 15 Wisdom (Use the Force) check in order to establish the link. If the target is in a different part of the galaxy, the DC increases to 20.


Lightsaber Block
You have learned how to use your lightsaber to protect yourself in combat. As a reaction, you may negate a melee attack by making a successful Wisdom (Use the Force) check. The DC of the ability check is equal to the attack roll you wish to block. You must have your lightsaber drawn and ignited and cannot be surprised or otherwise unaware of the incoming attack. 


Fighting Style
At 2nd level, you have adopted a particular style of fighting as your specialty. Choose one of the following options. You can’t choose a fighting style more than once, even if you later get to choose again.


*Defensive*
While wielding a melee weapon, you gain a +1 deflection bonus to Defense. 


*Dueling*
When you are wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, you gain a +1 bonus on attack rolls. 


*Great Weapon Fighting*
When you roll a 1 or 2 on a damage die for an attack you make with a melee weapon that you are wielding with two hands, you can re-roll the die and must use the new roll, even if it results in another 1 or 2. The weapon must have the two-handed or versatile property for you to gain this benefit. 


*Two-Weapon Fighting*
When you engage in two-weapon fighting, you can add your ability modifier to the damage of the second attack.


Force Powers
 By 2nd level, your training allows you to harness the mystic energy of the Force. Your access to the Force is represented by a number of Power Points. Your Jedi level determines the number of Power Points you have as well as the number of Force powers you know, as shown on the Jedi table. You must spend Power Points to fuel Force powers. When you expend Power Points, they are unavailable until you finish a long rest, at the end of which you draw all of your spent Power Points back into yourself. You must spend at least 30 minutes of the rest meditating to regain your Power Points. Some Force powers require you to make an attack roll or for your target to make a saving throw to resist the power’s effects. The attack roll and saving throw DC is calculated as follows:


*Force power attack modifier *= your proficiency bonus + your Wisdom modifier.
*Force power save DC *= 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Wisdom modifier. 


Lightsaber Deflection
At 3rd level, you can use your reaction to deflect or redirect a blaster bolt when you are hit by a ranged attack. You must have your lightsaber drawn and ignited and can’t be surprised or otherwise unaware of the incoming attack. When you do so, the damage you take from the attack is reduced by 2d10 + your Dexterity modifier + your Jedi level. If you reduce the damage to 0, you can immediately make a ranged attack as part of the same reaction at the same  or different target within line of sight. This attack roll is made with proficiency. If the attack roll is successful, the target takes normal weapon damage. You can also use this feature to deflect a weapon set to auto-fire or to deflect the Force Lightning power, however these types of attacks cannot be redirected. *Note: *This feature has no effect against other area-of-effect attacks such as grenades, missiles, and flamethrowers. It also cannot be used to negate attacks made by Colossal (frigate) or larger-size vehicles unless the attack is made with a point-defense weapon.


Jedi Archetype
When you reach 3rd level, you choose your path as a Jedi. Generally, all Jedi except for fallen or evil Jedi unite under the same banner. It would be a mistake to think all Jedi are the same, however. Within the Jedi Order, each and every Jedi undertakes special training and tutelage to follow a singular, specific path based on that individual’s interests and aptitudes. Your choice grants you features at 3rd level and again at 7th, 11th, and 15th level. You have a number of “*archetype slots*” equal to your proficiency bonus. Each time you activate an archetype feature you must spend a slot unless otherwise stated. You regain expended slots or uses after finishing a long rest. Archetypes are described at the end of the class description. 


Ability Score Improvement
When you reach 4th level, and again at 8th, 12th, 16th, and 19th level, you can increase one ability score of your choice by 2, or you can increase two ability scores of your choice by 1. As normal, you can’t increase an ability score above 20 using this feature. 


Extra Attack
Beginning at 5th level, you can attack twice, instead of once, whenever you take the Attack action on your turn.


Build Lightsaber
At 6th level and higher, you may construct your very own lightsaber. You must be _Force Sensitive_ and proficient with lightsabers. You must spend 1,500 credits (or twice the cost for a double-bladed lightsaber) in order to obtain the basic components and spend 24 uninterrupted hours constructing the weapon. At that time, make a Wisdom (Use the Force) check against a DC of 15. If you fail, you may spend another 24 hours reconstructing the lightsaber and try again. Once you have built your lightsaber, you can attune it to yourself by spending a Force Point. You (and only you) gain a +1 bonus on attack rolls with your attuned lightsaber. Generally, you are considered a full-fledged Jedi once you have constructed your own lightsaber.


Strong-Minded
Starting at 6th level, you and all allies within 10 feet cannot be affected by any Force power that charms, distracts, or frightens, as long as you are conscious. 


Improved Force Trance
Starting at 10th level, whenever you enter a Force Trance during a long rest, you regain all expended hit dice instead of only half. See “Use the Force” in Chapter 8 for more information. 


Enhanced Force Sensitive 
Starting at 10th level, whenever you use the Force Sensitivity feature, it now counts as a bonus action instead of a standard action. Additionally, the DC for using Telepathy on off-world targets decreases by 5.


Severing Strike
Starting at 11th level, when you deal damage with a lightsaber that would kill your target, you may choose to use this feature. Instead of dealing full damage, you leave your target with 1 hit point and give your target the stunned condition on its next turn. In addition, you sever one of your target’s arms at the wrist or elbow joint, or one of the target’s legs at the knee or ankle joint (your choice). Severing part of an arm prevents the target from wielding weapons or using tools in that hand and imposes disadvantage on Strength and Dexterity ability checks. Severing part of a leg knocks the target prone, reduces the target’s speed by half, reduces its carrying capacity by half, and imposes disadvantage on all ability checks keyed to Strength and Dexterity. Due to the severity of the injury, the target cannot regain hit points by spending Hit Dice and must have surgery performed or seek medical attention (see Treat Injury skill in Chapter 8). A cybernetic replacement limb negates the penalties of losing a limb. *Note*: While this sounds brutal and uncharacteristic, it’s actually meant to protect the target from a lethal blow and is completely in-tune with Jedi teachings and philosophy. If you have multiple attacks you can sever one limb per attack with the same action, however it is considered an evil act that will grant dark side points if you leave a living creature completely limbless. 


Force Fortification
Starting at 14th level, as a reaction you can spend 1 Force Point to negate a critical hit made against you (becomes a normal hit instead). This represents Jedi Force techniques that shield you from massive harm. 


Serenity
At 18th level, you have attained a peace and unity with the Force that grants you tremendous clarity when you act. As a full round action, you can enter a brief meditative state. You may remain in the trance as long as you wish, and you are still aware of your surroundings; while in the trance, you lose your Dexterity bonus to Defense. Upon emerging from the trance (a bonus action on your turn), your next attack roll or Use the Force skill check is considered a natural 20. 


Jedi Champion
At 20th level, you have achieved a mastery of the Force and a level of power that many dream about but few actually reach. You are peerless in your connection with the Force, and you are awarded a very powerful ally indeed. You can become one with the Force. When you do so, your appearance changes to reflect your sublime connection. You gain a transparent aura that sheds translucent light that can illuminate dark places up to 20 feet away, your voice projects a calm yet powerful authority, and everyone can feel the strength that flows through you. 
     Using your action, you can undergo a transformation. This change lasts for 1 minute and you gain the following benefits:




At the start of each of your turns, you regain 10 hit points
You can activate a Force Power as a bonus action once per turn
Enemies within 10 feet of you have disadvantage against your Force powers and archetype abilities.


Once you use this feature, you cannot use it again until you finish a long rest.

*Jedi Archetypes*
Becoming a true Jedi involves taking vows and upholding the cause of peace, justice, and civilization. At 3rd level, you devote yourself even further to the Jedi Order, and begin following a specific path. Each archetype represents a unique area of focus and training. Regardless, all Jedi are united under the same banner.


Jedi Battlemaster
While the Jedi Guardian seeks to hone mind and body to become the greatest combatant, the Battlemaster seeks to hone his skill with lightsabers exclusively above all else. He has no peers when it comes to fighting with lightsabers, and they are sometimes recruited by Jedi Masters to create new lightsaber fighting styles. Battlemasters are also responsible for overseeing all lightsaber instruction at Jedi academies. 


*Guru of Warfare*
At 3rd level, the Force delivers inspiration to you while in the heat of battle. When you use the Attack action, you can spend an archetype slot to make another weapon attack as a bonus action.


*Combat Inspiration*
At 7th level, you can gain an insight that helps you deliver attacks with supernatural accuracy. When you make a weapon attack, you can spend an archetype slot to gain a +10 Force bonus on your attack roll. You make this choice after you see the roll but before the GM declares the attack a hit or miss. 


*Guided Strike*
At 11th level, you can give an ally near you insight to help them deliver highly accurate attacks. Whenever an ally within 60 feet of you makes an attack roll, you can spend an archetype slot to grant that ally a +10 Force bonus to its attack roll. You make this choice after you see the roll but before the GM declares a hit or miss. 


*Peerless Paragon*
At 15th level, while wielding a lightsaber, you deal an extra 1d8 damage once per turn. 


Jedi Consular
Jedi Consulars achieve their results through leadership, diplomacy, inspiration, and dialogue, preferring to refrain from drawing their lightsabers unless absolutely necessary. Most Consulars wield green lightsabers, reflecting their dedication to peace and harmony. Within the Jedi Order, Consulars generally take on the role of ambassadors and diplomats, trying to resolve conflict with persuasion and discourse and keeping the peace. Other important roles include researchers and lore keepers, although some Consulars decide to take an even more peaceful route and become Jedi Healers and Seers instead. 


*Bonus Proficiency*
When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you gain _Force Persuasion _(whenever you make a Charisma [Persuasion] check, you can substitute Wisdom [Use the Force] instead; you are considered proficient when you do this). 


*Master of Discipline*
At 3rd level, you gain Disciplined Strike (whenever you activate a Force power that targets a number of creatures, you can exclude a number of allies equal to your Wisdom modifier). In addition, you may spend an archetype slot to grant an ally within line of sight advantage on its next attack roll. 


*Mystic Master*
At 7th level, your close connection with the Force has granted you the ability to manipulate your Force powers in several ways. When you activate a Force power, you may expend an archetype slot to modify it in one of the following ways:


Re-roll a number of damage dice equal to your Wisdom modifier
Double the duration of any power that lasts 1 minute or longer (max 24 hours)
Double the range of any Force power with a range of 5 feet or greater
Grant a target disadvantage on its save against your Force power


*Disciple of Combat*
At 11th level, you add your Wisdom modifier to lightsaber weapon attacks and Force powers.


*Mystic Elite*
At 15th level, any target that is 10th level or lower automatically fails whenever you use Force Persuasion. In addition, you may spend an archetype slot to modify your Force powers in the following ways:


Change the time it takes to activate a Force power to a bonus action
Choose one additional target if you activate a power that only has 1 target


Jedi Guardian
A Jedi Guardian focuses on martial training, training hard to make mind and body become the perfect weapon. They are the first line of defense against the thousands of enemies that seek to destroy peace and civilization. Most Guardians wield blue lightsabers, demonstrating solidarity and uniformity. While Jedi Sentinels use subterfuge and Consulars use diplomacy, a Jedi Guardian relies on brute strength and action. 


*Elusive Riposte *
At 3rd level, while in melee with an opponent, any other opponents attempting to attack you with ranged weapons have disadvantage. In addition, you may spend an archetype slot to counterattack a creature within 5 feet that hits you. The target must make a Dexterity save or take 2d8 damage (half as much on a successful save). 


*Cleaving Burst*
At 7th level, you can perform cleave attacks (once per turn when you make a melee weapon attack, you may make an additional weapon attack against an adjacent enemy). Additionally, you may spend an archetype slot to get a second wind. When you do so, you regain hit points equal to 1d10 + your level.  


*Lightsaber Mastery*
At 11th level, you use d10s instead of d8s when you deal damage with a lightsaber. 


*Perfect Riposte*
At 15th level, whenever you perform a riposte, you deal maximum damage. In addition, you can spend an archetype slot to gain the ability to run across liquids and vertical surfaces when you take a double move action on your turn. You must end your turn on solid ground or else you fall. 


Jedi Healer
Jedi Healer is a special field of study within the Jedi Order. Those that wish to expand and amplify the healing abilities taught to all at the Academy choose the path of the Healer. Their role within the Order is self-evident, and their existence has spanned millennia. Jedi Healers typically work closely with the Medical Corps, and frequently serve not only in hospitals and medical facilities, but also on battlefields during times of war and crisis. 


*Bonus Proficiency*
When you choose this Discipline at 3rd level, you gain proficiency with light and medium armor and the Treat Injury skill. 


*Disciple of Life*
At 3rd level, your healing abilities are more effective. Whenever you use a Force power to restore hit points to a creature, that creature regains additional hit points equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. Additionally, as an action you can expend an archetype slot to evoke healing energy that can restore a number of hit points equal to three times your Jedi level. Choose any living creatures within 30 feet of you, and divide those hit points amongst them. This feature can restore a creature to no more than half of its hit point maximum. You can’t use this feature on non-living targets such as droids or vehicles.


*Disciple of Autonomy*
Beginning at 7th level, any healing Force powers you use on others heal you as well. When you use a Force power that restores hit points to a creature other than yourself, you regain a number of hit points equal to 5 + your Wisdom modifier. 


*Disciple of Combat*
Starting at 11th level, you add your Wisdom modifier damage rolls made with lightsabers and Force powers. You may also spend an archetype slot to touch a living creature and rid it of one condition (blinded, deafened, paralyzed, or poisoned). 


*Disciple of Restoration*
Starting at 15th level, when you would normally roll one or more dice to restore hit points with a Force power, you instead use the highest number possible for each die. For example, instead of healing 2d6 hit points to a creature, you heal 12 hit points. In addition, as a full round action you can spend a Force Point to restore life to a fallen comrade. The target must be a living creature and cannot be dead for longer than a minute or missing any vital organs necessary for survival (such as its head). This feature will close wounds and cure the target of any toxins in its system, but it will not regrow lost limbs or organs. Coming back from the great beyond is a taxing ordeal, causing the creature to lose a level. Once you use this feature, you cannot use it again until after you finish a long rest. 


Jedi Seer
Jedi Seers value learning and understanding above all. They comprehend that the Force grants great power to those that seek to unlock its secrets. Jedi Seers are a vital part of the Jedi Order, often serving as a first alert to impending surges in the dark side and of danger or threats to the galaxy at large. On a more mundane level, Seers are also responsible for maintaining the Order’s holocron library and records. 


*Blessing of Knowledge*
Starting at 3rd level, you learn two languages of your choice and gain proficiency in two skills of your choice chosen from the Jedi skill list. Additionally, you can tap into the well of knowledge that is the Force. As an action, you can expend an archetype slot to choose any skill or tool. For the next 10 minutes you have proficiency with the chosen skill or tool. 


*Read Thoughts*
At 7th level, you are so in-tune with the Force that you can preemptively sense danger and respond accordingly. You retain your Dexterity modifier during a surprise attack and aren’t considered flat footed. Also, you can expend an archetype slot to read a creature’s thoughts. You can then use your access to the creature’s mind to command it. As an action, choose one creature that you can see within 60 feet of you. That creature must make a Wisdom saving throw. If the creature succeeds on the saving throw, you can’t use this feature on it again until you finish a long rest. If the creature fails its save, you can read its surface thoughts (those foremost on its mind, reflecting its current emotions and what it is actively thinking about) when it is within 60 feet of you. This effect lasts for 1 minute. During that time, you can use your action to end this effect and activate the Mind Trick power without expending Power Points. The target automatically fails its saving throw against the power. 


*Blessing of Insight*
Starting at 11th level, as an action you can spend an archetype slot to choose a target within line of sight and gain a deeper understanding of its defenses. Your next attack roll against that target has advantage, or the target has disadvantage on its next save against one of your Force powers. 


*Visions Of The Past And Future*
Starting at 15th level, you can call up visions of the past that relate to an object you hold or your immediate surroundings. You spend at least 1 minute in meditation, then receive dreamlike, shadowy glimpses of recent events. You can meditate in this way for a number of minutes equal to your Wisdom score and must maintain concentration during that time. Once you use this feature, you can’t use it again until you finish a short or long rest. 

*Object Reading. *Holding an object as you meditate, you can see visions of the object’s previous owner. After meditating for 1 minute, you learn how the owner acquired and lost the object, as well as the most recent significant event involving the object and that owner. If the object was owned by another creature in the recent past (within a number of days equal to your Wisdom score), you can spend 1 additional minute for each owner to learn the same information about that creature.
*Area Reading. *As you meditate, you see visions of recent events in your immediate vicinity (a room, street, tunnel, clearing, or the like, up to a 50-foot cube), going back a number of days equal to your Wisdom score. For each minute you meditate, you learn about one significant event, beginning with the most recent. Significant events typically involve powerful emotions, such as battles and betrayals, marriages and murders, births and funerals. However, they might also include more mundane events that are nevertheless important in your current situation. 
*Glimpse the Future. *At the start of each day, roll 2d20 and record each roll separately. During the day, as a reaction you can replace an attack roll, skill roll, or saving throw for yourself, an ally, or an opponent. Once you use this feature, you must finish a long rest before you can use it again. 


Jedi Sentinel
Jedi Sentinels are the true enemies of evil, hunting down agents of the dark side and stopping the spread of darkness. They accomplish this by seeking a balance between the other branches of the Jedi order. While they possess considerable combat skill and knowledge of the Force, they also blend these schools with non-Force related fields, such as security, computer slicing, stealth techniques, repair, or medicine. Overall, they tend to take a middle-road approach to solving problems. While a Guardian might bash down a locked door and a Consular might simply knock, a Sentinel tries to use available equipment and ingenuity to pick the lock. 
*
Bonus Proficiency*
At 3rd level, choose two skills from Security, Stealth, or Treat Injury.


*Clear Mind*
Beginning at 3rd level, you have advantage on opposed Use the Force rolls to avoid detection by other Force-users. In addition, you may spend an archetype slot to gain advantage on Wisdom (Use the Force) checks made to detect other Force-users with a dark side score of 1 or more. 


*Force Haze*
At 7th level, as an action you may spend an archetype slot to completely turn invisible. You turn visible after 1 minute, if you make an attack, or if you activate a Force power. In addition, you have advantage on all saving throws made to resist Force powers with the [dark side] descriptor or that originate from a dark Force-user (that is, any Force-user whose dark side score equals his Wisdom score). 


*Dark Side Scourge*
At 11th level, while wielding a lightsaber, you deal an extra 1d8 damage once per turn. Against creatures with a dark side score of 1 or higher, this becomes an extra 2d8 damage instead. 


*Bane of Evil*
At 15th level, you can spend an archetype slot to deal double damage to a dark side creature (that is, any creature whose dark side score equals his or her Wisdom modifier). In addition, choose two skills. Your proficiency bonus with those two skills is doubled. 

Dark Jedi
Also known as fallen Jedi, these individuals deny the light side and strive to follow their own selfish goals or even continue further down the dark side, eventually becoming enemies of Jedi and the light side. Although initially this referred to an ex-Jedi, the term Dark Jedi can apply to any Force sensitive individual that follows the dark side. Others are simply Force-users that do not follow the teachings of the Sith and go on their own evil path. *Note*: This archetype is generally reserved for evil GM characters. With GM approval, it can be selected as a representation of a Jedi struggling to resist his dark emotions or some other concept if it fits the campaign. Once again, it is at your GM’s discretion. 


*Power of the Dark Side*
At 3rd level, you can spend an archetype slot to increase your dark side score to gain advantage on one attack roll, ability check, or saving throw. Doing so increases your dark side score by 1. 


*Swift Power*
At 7th level, you can spend an archetype slot to activate a Force power that normally requires an action as a bonus action. Also, you and all allies within 10 feet of you gain a +1 Force bonus to Defense as long as you are conscious. 


*Dark Rage*
At 11th level, you may tap into your dark emotions and allow it to fuel a hatred-induced rage. While raging, you deal an extra 1d8 damage with your weapon attacks, you gain advantage on all Strength and Constitution ability checks, and you gain resistance to bludgeoning, slashing, and piercing damage. While raging, you cannot do anything that requires patience and focus, such as stealth, hacking a computer, or activating a Force power unless that Force power has the [dark side] descriptor. The rage lasts until the end of the encounter, unless you voluntarily end it or become incapacitated. You may enter a rage a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus. You regain expended uses after a long rest. 


*Revenge*
At 15th level, you become more and more consumed by the dark side. If an ally falls in combat, you are quick to seek out vengeance. In combat, whenever an ally of equal or higher level than you is killed or reduced to 0 hit points within your line of sight, you gain a +5 Force bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls until the end of the encounter. This effect doesn’t stack if more than one ally falls during the same encounter.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 20, 2015)

Looking good so far!!!! Can't wait to try it all out


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 20, 2015)

Whats your suggestion on enemies? Use the the ones from D20 saga? I want to play test this pretty soon- however not everyone I'm recruiting wants to be a Jedi.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 23, 2015)

Famouswolfe... I think I could help you with play testing along with presenting you with A LOT of conversion stuff. PM me


----------



## Tensen01 (Dec 23, 2015)

So very interested in this! Just saw the movie and really want to run a Star Wars game. And while I own and like Saga, after running 5e I'm definitely more interested in running SW in it. Can't wait to see the rest of what you do.

Also, might recommend putting the info in a Google Doc for ease of formatting, sharing and download.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm using a lot of stuff from saga( weapons and things to fight) but I have a 5th edition non official conversion that I'm working with.


----------



## Tensen01 (Dec 25, 2015)

And if you need help converting the Species I'd be willing to help out. I own all the Saga books and they look like they'll be fairly easy to convert.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd like to have a master list (monster manual per se) of everything to fight


----------



## Tensen01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Curious if you're planning on just doing the classes from SAGA or if you've looked at maybe expanding a bit. Like Maybe Pilot or Bounty Hunter.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 29, 2015)

Tensen01 said:


> Curious if you're planning on just doing the classes from SAGA or if you've looked at maybe expanding a bit. Like Maybe Pilot or Bounty Hunter.




It's an archetype to soldier


----------



## Tensen01 (Dec 29, 2015)

BlueShepherd said:


> It's an archetype to soldier




See, I neither agree with, nor like that. So only Soldiers can be Pilots? Why not Scouts, Scoundrels or Nobles? They are all equally qualified, some moreso I'd say. Only being soldiers makes no sense. Are we to assume Han Solo learned to be a pilot while he was being a Stormtrooper? Or that Luke didn't know how until he joined the Rebellion? Heck, Anakin was never a soldier. Having it be a subset of a specific class both doesn't make sense, and also narrows options in a system that in Saga is okay, but in 5e means that for the first couple levels there is, at max, only 5 character types to choose from with no variety between characters of the same class. Less depending on when you're setting your game. 5e has Twelve classes. Twelve! And while I understand that Star Wars is thematically fairly different, I don't think it's a good idea to artificially narrow the options for no good reason.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 29, 2015)

Tensen01 said:


> See, I neither agree with, nor like that. So only Soldiers can be Pilots? Why not Scouts, Scoundrels or Nobles? They are all equally qualified, some moreso I'd say. Only being soldiers makes no sense. Are we to assume Han Solo learned to be a pilot while he was being a Stormtrooper? Or that Luke didn't know how until he joined the Rebellion? Heck, Anakin was never a soldier. Having it be a subset of a specific class both doesn't make sense, and also narrows options in a system that in Saga is okay, but in 5e means that for the first couple levels there is, at max, only 5 character types to choose from with no variety between characters of the same class. Less depending on when you're setting your game. 5e has Twelve classes. Twelve! And while I understand that Star Wars is thematically fairly different, I don't think it's a good idea to artificially narrow the options
> for no good reason.




You're trying to complicate a 5th edition design. If you want to be a pilot then be a fighter/soldier take the pilot skill to fly *shrug*  I think you would be more suitable for D20 saga still. That has everything you want.
The time it  takes to convert is harsh.


----------



## Tensen01 (Dec 29, 2015)

BlueShepherd said:


> You're trying to complicate a 5th edition design. If you want to be a pilot then be a fighter/soldier take the pilot skill to fly *shrug*  I think you would be more suitable for D20 saga still. That has everything you want.
> The time it  takes to convert is harsh.




I'm not trying to complicate it, I'm trying to suggest that More Classes in 5e is better and makes more sense than fewer classes. In 5e variety is given using 12 distinct classes that then open up even more after a few levels. I'm suggesting that Star Wars could benefit from a few more options at level 1, not 12, just a few.

And please don't try to tell me what I'd be more suitable for, or what game has what I want, especially since you're not even the author of this conversion and really shouldn't be speaking for them.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 29, 2015)

Here check out my Google link for an unofficial 5th edition conversion. All rights belong to the original creator NOT ME https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B_Mv9nFY3YWRRGpVbFlxQlk5MEU/edit



https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B_Mv9nFY3YWRRGpVbFlxQlk5MEU


----------



## Delazar (Dec 31, 2015)

wrong link?


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 31, 2015)

Delazar said:


> wrong link?




I'll check in 10.... Hmmm


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 31, 2015)

try this updated link

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Mv9nFY3YWRX2NlZFU5RUVYZ00


----------



## Tensen01 (Jan 1, 2016)

BlueShepherd said:


> try this updated link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Mv9nFY3YWRX2NlZFU5RUVYZ00




Do you know who did this or where it was originally posted?


----------



## BlueShepherd (Jan 1, 2016)

Tensen01 said:


> Do you know who did this or where it was originally posted?




you can find it on scribd.com 

To support this and further conversions and materials, please visit:

http://www.gofund.me/8g3k4gyk

Published by: fedorable1 on Sep 06, 2015
Copyright:Traditional Copyright: All rights reserved


----------



## BlueShepherd (Jan 1, 2016)

Above information is all I could find on the original creator of this.


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 4, 2016)

BlueShepherd said:


> try this updated link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Mv9nFY3YWRX2NlZFU5RUVYZ00




That worked for me... It's an interesting approach - especially the Wisdom score as cap on dark side points...


----------



## BlueShepherd (Jan 4, 2016)

aramis erak said:


> That worked for me... It's an interesting approach - especially the Wisdom score as cap on dark side points...




Yeah for the most part its pretty legit.  I changed the Jedi class though to work more like the psionic/ mystic for spells/ force powers


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 10, 2016)

Regarding the Jedi class posted here. Looks pretty good. Not sure about severing limbs. I love it, but might not be for some people - though it is certainly a well-used trope in the movies 

Starting Hit Points are high. (I get that you are doing this on purpose, ie Saga style, but still).

Staring proficiencies: 5E does NOT add INT bonus to number you start with.

Other than that, I agree with [MENTION=97691]Tensen01[/MENTION] (I think it was anyway), that for a conversion, I would be looking at a few more classes OR even better making extra cool things like being an ace pilot into some feats. That way anyone can access the features.

(Kinda like riding in 5E. Mounted combat stuff is really feat-driven, as anyone can ride etc.)


----------



## famouswolfe (Feb 16, 2016)

Tensen01 said:


> Curious if you're planning on just doing the classes from SAGA or if you've looked at maybe expanding a bit. Like Maybe Pilot or Bounty Hunter.




One thing I've noticed about 5E is that prestige classes tend to be incorporated into the archetype path that you choose, usually around 6th-11th level. So the whole "Jedi Healer" prestige class and "Jedi Battlemaster" concepts are things that I've worked into the base class. 

To answer your question, I will be including Ace Pilots and Bounty Hunters as specialization options for the Scout. Soldiers, while they can take the pilot skill, I see them more martial oriented so they would instead get something like the Elite Trooper and Gunslinger prestige classes. Although I suppose I could make Ace Pilot available to *both* classes, not that hard to imagine that both soldiers and scouts couldn't be amazing starship pilots.

Edit: Also, regarding species, I've already got all of that taken care of. Right now my biggest focus is on designing the classes and enemies.


----------



## famouswolfe (Feb 16, 2016)

Connorsrpg said:


> Regarding the Jedi class posted here. Looks pretty good. Not sure about severing limbs. I love it, but might not be for some people - though it is certainly a well-used trope in the movies
> 
> Starting Hit Points are high. (I get that you are doing this on purpose, ie Saga style, but still).
> 
> ...





Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated! Regarding Hit Points, you are right that in Saga starting HP was high, this was because your basic Storm Trooper armed with a blaster rifle could unload an AoE auto fire attack that did (IIRC) 4d8 damage or something of the like. I remember reading an interview w/ one of WoTC's SWSE designers saying basically that increasing HP was the only way they could get around that. I suppose I could nerf the damage by a d8 or so, or we can always adjust starting HP to be in the 20's + Con modifier etc. Point is, nothing is set into stone, that's why I'm posting here in the community to get valuable feedback. 

Yes, I'm aware that 5E does NOT allow Int modifier to choose skill proficiencies. However, Saga edition has more skills and it was just necessary to include more to reflect how much better trained characters in the SW universe are. What would you recommend instead? Just increasing the base choice to like 4 skills or something? 

Regarding the classes, I'll be honest I hit a bit of a proverbial brick wall. I didn't want to just take the Saga classes and just rewrite all the rules into 5E, I want to actually transform Saga into a proper port. I'm feeling like I may have bitten off more than I can chew though lol because designing classes is very time consuming. Having said that, the way 5E is set up, your archetype/path choices are pretty much what determines what "kind" of class you are (EX: are you a sword & board kind of fighter, or are you an eldritch kind of fighter?) Saga edition has a bit more flexibility because you can pick and choose what kind of feats/talents you want in order to shape your character. What I'm doing is basically taking the prestige classes (Ace Pilot, Elite Trooper, Jedi Knight, Bounty Hunter etc) and working them as archetype choices into their respective classes. For example, Scouts will be able to become ace pilots and bounty hunters, Nobles can become officers, etc. I think that makes up for the lack of flexibility in ditching the talent/feat system. 

Thanks again for your feedback, you guys rock!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 16, 2016)

Look, I actually preferred the 3E system of having a lot of ability modifiers added to things, like INT to skills. I guess this was removed to better 'balance' the classes. (Balance being one of my most hated words. Important, but not the first consideration for me). I would love to see +INT mod to skills, but to be closer to 5E I would not go that route.

Re classes. Man, that IS a tough one. I have thought about it myself a bit. I am not sure what I would do re Jedi especially. I have even considered using the basic fighter and monk classes adjusting where necessary. Is Jedi a class, or can you be a Jedi in different ways? Classes for 5E Star Wars would be very hard.

However, one of the strengths (IMO) of Saga was porting a lot of the Force stuff to Feats and talents. I would NOT be limiting archetypes like pilot to subclasses. Pilots should come from all walks of life in a setting that relies heavily upon it. Imagine having a Driver subclass for rogues in a Modern D&D setting. Wouldn't the other classes want to be the best drivers too? That would be odd.

My suggestion is go with Feats for such general ideas FIRST. Look at 5E and mounted combat. That is your comparison for vehicle operation and combat in my eyes.

Sure, there can also be an archetype/subclass that takes this even further (such as a cavalier type subclass for fighter), but the cool options for piloting must be open to most.

Bounty hunters are different again. As it is such a broad concept, anyone can say they are a BH. Again, if you have a subclass give it a specific kind of spin. I mean in 5E isn't it a Background?

You might be better sticking to a lot of the talent trees for you subclasses really. Sure, some of the old PrC's would fit, but most PrC were designed so that people from different classes could take them. That is intentional design and I wouldn't limit that going forward with 5E.

I would probably look at something like monk as the chassis on which to build a Jedi, but you would need a tougher version too.

The whole 'what is a class?' is not as easy at it seems converting to 5E. I have pondered it and have gone back on forth a lot myself. More than one Force User class? Do Scouts and Scoundrels need separate classes? (I am yes at the moment). Do you narrow the actual classes and expand the subclasses or do you divide into more classes? It is hard to say, but as soon as you put something into one class (or subclass) remember that cuts the option off for everyone else (barring multi-classing). Good luck


----------



## GreenKarl (Feb 16, 2016)

See this was my problem also... I really love the way DnD 5th handles combat and stuff and while I am fine with classes that determine your "path" for fantasy for Star Wars I wanted something different. I guess I wanted more freedom to determine my character's path. So if I am a Jedi I could take some Guardian and some Diplomatic stuff, I would not be forced down one path. So my big huge post below here about 5th ed./Saga hybrid is where I went. My idea was that feats and talents would replace most class abilities and feats from 5th ed. 

Its a challenge to decide which way to go with this.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 18, 2016)

Classes are the hard one. Fact of the matter is, that not all Star Wars classes from Saga are clearly defined archetypes. There is SO much scope for a scoundrel or scout (and then Jedi are specific archetypes only for SW). D&D has had classes for so long, so they are ingrained in us what exactly they are and what they do.

Let's not forget that selecting a subclass does not completely limit your path though. It offers a few specialisations, that is all. There are PLENTY of other levels where you can still get other stuff/features. I don't have a problem with the levels gained from subclasses being a little restrictive or 'focussed'; that is the point of a subclass.

I am merely saying that the subclass is not the ONLY place to put something that is very inherent to the game; like piloting star craft in Star Wars.

Sure, have a Scout "Explorer of Worlds" that might have some good vehicle op features, but these must work WITH other vehicle op features open to all, like feats.

All of this then makes actual subclasses harder to place into Star Wars, but it can be done. In fact, a lot of the talent trees would be a good place to start - just don't try and bash all features into the subclass. Some won't fit, some might be good for the actual class, some might be good for feats, etc.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## famouswolfe (Feb 18, 2016)

Alrighty everyone, first off let me say that I absolutely LOVE the feedback I'm getting here. I value and appreciate everyone's input and opinions. I definitely did not envision this to be a one-man project but a labor of love with support from the SWSE community. 

Now, let's really delve into class design for a minute. Saga edition's strength is it's flexibility. You can pick your class/feats/talents and really create the character of your dreams. Unfortunately, that same blessing is also one of it's pitfalls. In the (admittedly few) Saga games I've GM'ed or played in, most campaigns devolved into (sarcastic tone) "oh joy another level, roll some HP and pick another feat/talent *yawn* This will be much more interesting once my build comes together in another 8 levels." As a side note, I've seen a lot of people complain that Jedi outshine all the other classes and how everyone else amounts to basically Jedi sidekicks. When D&D 4th edition came out, they "fixed" that issue by implementing a rail-road cookie-cutter approach to classes. They sacrificed that flexibility to give us more exciting characters to play. Honestly, I hated how much they sacrificed that class malleability. In my opinion, 5E represents a better approach to having flexible characters with exciting classes to play. 

So, where does that leave us now? I'll admit, I may have gotten a bit overzealous in my goal to bring Saga up to 5E. Instead of throwing out the flexibility that Saga gives us, why not embrace it? Let it be the thing that SEPARATES Star Wars from D&D 5E (in a good way). So, what I'm suggesting is to take a more free/liberal approach to class design. My idea: classes will still get feats/talents, just not as frequent. On the upside, they will be more powerful (most will scale or improve with class level). Some character options like starship pilots or the bounty hunter will have talents that are available to EVERYONE, however some things will remain class specific (obviously you'd have to be a Jedi in order to become a Jedi Battlemaster). You will still have your staple 5E core abilities like extra attack at 5th level for example. Yes, this means I'm gonna hop back into my game-design chair and redesign (for the 3rd time lol) the Jedi class, however I think this time will be golden. 

I really want everyone to be excited to ROLE-play their characters. Nothing like that feeling of "I can't wait until I get X ability next level!" or "I love my character <3" I definitely want to avoid everyone feeling like they're playing another run-of-the-mill Jedi until he's 10th level and suddenly his build comes together. Every level yields an exciting new improvement. 

Also, regarding Jedi "magic" or Force powers, I've always seen it equivalent to the Psion/Psionic Warrior of D&D, the theme and trope just seems to fit. I definitely feel that using 5E's "spell slot" system feels way out of place in Star Wars. I'm not exactly a fan of Saga's way of doing the Force either, with you having all of your Force powers as encounter powers that recharge after a fight. My idea was to use the Monk's Ki points (Force points) only expand upon that and make the system a bit more robust. 

Thanks again for your continued feedback and support! If you have any ideas, please feel free to share them! There's plenty of room in the credits section of my book lol. Seriously though, this game is for gamers by gamers lol. Until next time!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay, I am not sure about the Saga-approach to talents/feats. I loved it for Saga, but if you are going down the 5E track, I would honestly stick to 5E classes and subclasses. But we never have the 'problem' of waiting for the character idea to take shape. My players are very comfortable with low level play.

Not sure you really need a conversion per se if you are sticking to Saga classes.

I would just rework the existing classes to fit. And yes, Monk would probably be your best fit for Jedi. But maybe with Ranger-like spell slots (sorry, Force points ). In fact the way ranger works might be best. You have spells/Force powers, but you can also burn them to do other things. Some combo Ranger/Monk would cover it maybe.

In any case, I would say people are here to see 5E classes and subclasses. I actually LOVE subclasses. It is a great way to bring in archetypes specific to settings without rewriting whole classes.

Still, I am interested to see where your ideas are taking you. (One day, I may have a go at writing 5E SW classes too, but for now we a re using Cypher System for our SW games).


----------



## GreenKarl (Feb 18, 2016)

Different strokes for different folks then  I just can't see the way 5th ed. does classes working for anything but the simplest of games. Why are all Ace-Pilots Scouts (or Rangers or Fighters for that matter), why is it if a I pick the Jedi Guardian archetype can I never pick up any of the Consular or Sentinel abilities? 

I guess I get kind of where you are both coming from but would not want to play it that way. 5th is great for Dungeons and Dragons but if you want to expand it to a more modern/future/sci fantasy setting something has to change in the design idea, at least IMO. Tastes may vary  

So good luck with working it out, I will watch with interest even if I can not add anything of value


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 19, 2016)

[MENTION=6801242]GreenKarl[/MENTION]

I have stated several times I agree on the Pilot idea. It is not a subclass - it is essential to ALL characters in a Star Wars universe. The Jedi, I agree, are going to be hard, but remember, subclasses are ONLY a few features at set levels to distinguish those Guardians from Sentinels. All other class features and choices are available. Rather than seeing as not being able to choose, maybe view it as a few extra features that help define the concept. Otherwise why even have classes?

Anyway, I see where you are coming from. SAGA was good at what it did, but I actually disliked that you could choose from ANY talent all the time. Why even bother with the Talent Trees? Can there be too much too much choice and therefore no meaningful character concepts? I am not sure - I like both games. I have played Star Wars using d6, d20, SAGA, Savage Worlds, Bashed & Borrowed (our own game rules heavily influenced by SW) and now Cypher System.

It is a very hard decision, but if this is a '5E' conversion, then I would imagine most people are looking for classes and subclasses. But as you said each to their own and I too am interested to see where this goes (with the caveat I might try it myself one day ).


----------



## GreenKarl (Feb 19, 2016)

No biggy... like I said its just not for me and that's ok. I am curious where you all will go with this and will follow the thread AND hope that you guys can come up with something .


----------



## BlueShepherd (Mar 24, 2016)

Keep up the great work Wolfe.  Hope for an update soon- life can be hectic and gets in the way a lot.


----------



## noface0711 (Mar 26, 2016)

Curious if you're planning on just doing the classes from SAGA or if you've looked at maybe expanding a bit. Like Maybe Pilot or Bounty Hunter.


----------



## famouswolfe (Sep 23, 2016)

*Happy anniversary!!*

Hello all! So exactly one year ago today, I sat down in my room after a particularly exhausting day. I had just been laid off my previous job (gotta love outsourcing ) and had spent the day out job-hunting. I remember going home and watching a trailer on Facebook for The Force Awakens and thought to myself how neat it would be to play Star Wars using 5th Edition rules, but deep down I knew that WotC had no plans for that. It was then that part of me whispered to myself "you've played tabletop RPG games since you were 15, you have a good understanding of these things, do the revision yourself." Armed with my passion for tabletop gaming and my equally undying love for Star Wars, I opened up my Macbook and went to work. I'll admit, it's proven to be a very daunting task that's taken much more time than I had initially anticipated. However, anything good takes time and effort. I've been working on this project in the spare time I've had ever since, and here we are. Still not finished, but making steady progress. It's been a fun journey, I hope you will continue to accompany me! Stay tuned, I'll be posting the new updated Jedi class soon : )


Famouswolfe


----------



## famouswolfe (Sep 23, 2016)

noface0711 said:


> Curious if you're planning on just doing the classes from SAGA or if you've looked at maybe expanding a bit. Like Maybe Pilot or Bounty Hunter.




Sorry for the long radio silence. I've finished designing classes now. I stuck with the basics like Jedi, Soldier, Scout, and Scoundrel, but added in a few new ones like Socialite (these are your super social dudes like celebrities/nobles/crime lords), Tech Specialist (your engineer/tech based dudes), and Force Adept (pretty much any Force-user that practices outside the Jedi philosophy). Overall it's come together very well. Stay tuned, I'll be releasing a starter pack soon!


----------



## famouswolfe (Sep 29, 2016)

*Jedi Revealed!!*

The one we've all been waiting for, finally the 5th edition Jedi!! Please let me know what you think.


Level     Proficiency Bonus    Class Features    Unarmored Movement


1    +2    Force Sensitive, Jedi Padawan                   —
2    +2    Fighting Style, Unarmored Movement    +10 feet
3    +2    Deflect, Jedi Archetype                        +10 feet
4    +2    Ability Score Improvement                   +10 feet
5    +3    Extra Attack                                        +10 feet
6    +3    Jedi Knight, Jedi Archetype feature       +15 feet
7    +3    Evasion, Strong Mind                           +15 feet
8    +3    Ability Score Improvement                   +15 feet
9    +4    Surge                                                 +15 feet
10    +4    Equilibrium                                       +20 feet
11    +4    Jedi Archetype feature                       +20 feet
12    +4    Ability Score Improvement                 +20 feet
13    +5    Improved Force Trance                      +20 feet
14    +5    Diamond Soul                                   +25 feet
15    +5    Jedi Master                                       +25 feet
16    +5    Ability Score Improvement                 +25 feet
17    +6    Jedi Archetype feature                       +25 feet
18    +6    Serenity                                           +30 feet
19    +6    Ability Score Improvement                 +30 feet
20    +6    Perfect Self                                       +30 feet


Hit Dice: d8
HP at 1st level: 16 + Constitution modifier
Proficiencies:
Armor: none
Unarmored Defense: Dexterity and Wisdom
Weapons: simple weapons, lightsabers
Tools: none
Saving Throws: Strength, Wisdom
Skills: Choose three from Acrobatics, Athletics, Galactic Lore, Insight, Stealth, Pilot, Treat Injury, and Mechanics. 


Force powers
FP attack modifier: prof bonus + Wisdom modifier
FP save DC = 8 + prof bonus + Wisdom modifier


Force Sensitive
You may begin using Force powers. You start with 2 mastered powers.


Jedi Padawan
You learn the basics such as Block and Force Speed.


Fighting Style
Defensive, Dueling, GW Fighting, 2 weapon fighting


Unarmored Movement
While wearing no armor, your base speed increases by amount listed on table. 


Deflect
As a reaction, you can deflect a ranged weapon attack aimed at you. Roll 2d10 + your Dexterity modifier + your Jedi level. The incoming damage is reduced by that amount. If you reduce it to zero, you can redirect it back to the target as part of the same reaction. Make an attack roll with proficiency, if successful the target takes normal weapon damage. You may also use your action to actively defend yourself against incoming blaster fire, if you do so you can deflect a number of ranged attacks equal to your Dexterity modifier. This feature can stop some of the barrage fired from an auto-fire weapon or Force Lightning, but these types of attacks can’t be redirected. Cannot deflect grenades, missiles, or colossal starship weapons. 


Jedi Archetype
Choose between Consular, Guardian, and Sentinel


ABSI
increase two abilities by +1 or one ability by +2


Extra attack
attack twice when you make an attack


Jedi Knight
you can now build a lightsaber and learn 1 more Force power


Evasion
take no damage from an effect that requires a Dexterity save, half damage if failed. 


Strong Mind
you can take an action to end one charm/fear effect


Surge
you are no longer bound by how high/far you can leap, and you have advantage on Strength (Athletics) checks when jumping/leaping/landing.


Equilibrium
you can take a bonus action to remove all debilitating conditions affecting you and return to a normal state. Must finish long rest to use again. 


Improved Force Trance
regain all spent hit dice during a rest instead of only half.


Diamond Soul
gain proficiency in all saving throws, spend a Force point to re-roll any failed saving throw and take second result.


Jedi Master
gain Force Visions and another Force power


Serenity
as an action you can enter into a brief meditation for as long as you wish, you are still aware of your surroundings. As a bonus action you can awaken. Your next attack roll or Use the Force check is considered a natural 20. Once per day, regain use after a long rest. 


Perfect Self
When you roll initiative, if you have no more slots to activate a Force power, you regain one slot immediately.  




Jedi Guardian


Lv. 3— Superiority dice 4d8, and choose 3 Lightsaber Forms (maneuvers). Learn 2 additional Lightsaber Forms at 7th, 10th, and 15th level. All expended superiority dice are regained after a short or long rest. Gain another superiority die at 7th and 15th level. 


Lv. 6 —Perceive Threat, using the Force you can instantly perceive two things about your enemy: Str/Dex/Con stat, current HP, AC, or level.


Lv. 11— Improved superiority dice, become d10s. At 18th level they become d12s. 


Lv. 17— Relentless, if you have no more superiority dice, you regain 1 when you roll initiative. 

Jedi Consular


Lv. 3— Consular Strike, when you make a weapon attack you may force the target to make a Dexterity saving throw or be knocked prone, Strength saving throw or be pushed back 15 feet, or target can’t take reactions. Can use this feature a number of times equal to Wisdom modifier, regain spent uses after a short rest. 


Lv. 6— Force Healing, you can heal yourself or another living creature up to  3 times your Jedi level. You regain use of this feature after a long rest. 


Lv. 11— Inspire Peace, you gain the effects of a Sanctuary spell permanently, ends if you attack but regain it after a long rest. 


Lv. 17— Sever Life, just like Quivering Palm, ONLY used against dire threats and in circumstances of great need. 


Jedi Sentinel


Lv. 3— Sense the Dark Side, you can make a Wisdom (Use the Force) check to sense dark siders a number of times equal to 1 + Wisdom modifier 


Lv. 3— Obliterate Evil, as an action you can deal an extra 2d8 damage when you make a melee weapon attack, or an extra 4d8 to anyone that has a dark side score, using this feature costs a daily Force power slot. 


Lv. 6— Enhanced Training, you gain proficiency in two additional skills of your choice chosen from the list of skills available to your class.


Lv. 11— Resist the Dark Side, you have advantage on saving throws against Force powers and abilities with the [dark side] descriptor. In addition, any ally within 10 feet of you gains a bonus to saving throws against [dark side] powers equal to your Charisma modifier (minimum 1).


Lv. 17— Swift Justice, you can now use Obliterate Evil as a bonus action rather than an attack action.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks good- What do you think an ETA for testing / release of this will be. I have a team of 6 ready to give this a go.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 11, 2016)

BlueShepherd said:


> Looks good- What do you think an ETA for testing / release of this will be. I have a team of 6 ready to give this a go.




Dude that's the best thing ever!! Totally just made my day!! So as far as the project goes, I've completed the classes, different species, and equipment. Right now I'm working on enemies. Once that's done, I'll be able to release a starter kit (covers lv. 1-5 and has a fair variety of enemies etc). It won't include any vehicles or spaceship combat, however that will be added later. Honestly my focus right now is trying to get something released for you everyone. 

So where does that put us in terms of an ETA? Still hard to say, it takes time. If I had to guess, I'd estimate another month or so before having the starter set released (subject to change). Getting the whole thing fully released, I'd say I'm still at least another 3-4 months out, possibly even longer depending on the feedback I get from playtests. On the upside, we're starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I will say this, you've motivated me and I will be putting in extra effort to get it done ASAP (not to the point where I sacrifice quality though). Stay tuned, and may the Force be with you!!

-Famouswolfe


----------



## BlueShepherd (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah I wouldn't be to concerned with vehicle combat either right now. Out of all the versions and rpgs I play, I rarely do vehicle combat.  Variety of enemies based off challenge ratings is the right thing to focus on.


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 19, 2016)

BlueShepherd said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be to concerned with vehicle combat either right now. Out of all the versions and rpgs I play, I rarely do vehicle combat.  Variety of enemies based off challenge ratings is the right thing to focus on.




To be perfectly clear, I do plan on adding vehicles and spaceship combat in the future. It is an iconic and important part of Star Wars after all. Right now though you are correct, I'm focusing on getting a decent group of enemies level 1-8 for use in the starter pack. At the present moment I'm designing Storm/Clone Troopers, I'll post some sample stat blocks once I've made a bit more progress for everyone to see and critique. Stay tuned!


----------



## BlueShepherd (Oct 19, 2016)

famouswolfe said:


> To be perfectly clear, I do plan on adding vehicles and spaceship combat in the future. It is an iconic and important part of Star Wars after all. Right now though you are correct, I'm focusing on getting a decent group of enemies level 1-8 for use in the starter pack. At the present moment I'm designing Storm/Clone Troopers, I'll post some sample stat blocks once I've made a bit more progress for everyone to see and critique. Stay tuned!




Absolutely have to have vehicles... You're doing it right though. Slow and steady- can't wait to test it.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Nov 4, 2016)

Wahhhhh can't wait any longer!!! Lol


----------



## Jack R. Short (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi,
     That is a great news. Waiting the result you come up with. Anyhow best wishes.


----------



## famouswolfe (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, just wanted to drop in for a quick update. I'm about 50% finished with starter enemies, just need to design a few more and then that'll take care of that. Once that's done, I'll compile a PDF and post links for download ^_^ In terms of time, we're looking at another two or three weeks. My apologies that it's taken so long. In the meantime, here's some sample stat blocks for everyone's favorite and hated enemy, the Stormtrooper!!

*Stormtrooper Grunt
*Medium Human
--
*Defense *14 (Stormtrooper Armor)*
Hit Points *11 (2d8 + 2)*
Speed *30 ft.*
Darkside *1
--
STR 12 (+1) DEX 11 (+0) CON 12 (+1) INT 10 (+0) WIS 11 (+0) CHA 10 (+0)
--
*Skills *Athletics +3, Endurance +3, Intimidate +4*
Senses *Low-light vision, passive perception 12*
Languages *Basic*
Challenge *1/2 (100 XP)
--
*Devoted. *Can't be bribed, blackmailed, or seduced. Any such attempt fails automatically.
*Squad Tactics. *Stormtroopers have advantage on an attack roll against an enemy if at least one of its allies are within 30 feet of the Stormtrooper and the ally isn't incapacitated.
--
Actions:

*Blaster Rifle. *Ranged Weapon Attack, +2 to hit, range 150/1400 ft., one target. Hit: 9 (2d8) energy damage.

*Rifle Bash. *Melee Weapon Attack, +3 to hit, range 5 ft., one target. Hit: 4 (1d6 + 1) bludgeoning damage.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Nov 28, 2016)

famouswolfe said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to drop in for a quick update. I'm about 50% finished with starter enemies, just need to design a few more and then that'll take care of that. Once that's done, I'll compile a PDF and post links for download ^_^ In terms of time, we're looking at another two or three weeks. My apologies that it's taken so long. In the meantime, here's some sample stat blocks for everyone's favorite and hated enemy, the Stormtrooper!!
> 
> *Stormtrooper Grunt
> *Medium Human
> ...




Looking good, keep it up! You're so close to getting this out to us


----------



## robgonzo (Dec 8, 2016)

I find this very exciting! I registered just to follow this thread!


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome!







robgonzo said:


> I find this very exciting! I registered just to follow this thread!


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 9, 2016)

robgonzo said:


> I find this very exciting! I registered just to follow this thread!




Welcome robgonzo!! Glad you found us! You've arrived at a good time, I'll soon be releasing a starter kit which will allow you to go from levels 1-5 with the rest of the game being released later. Thanks for your interest, and know that your thoughts/opinions/feedback are very much welcomed here!


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 9, 2016)

***Community Feedback Required***

Hello fellow RPGers and Star Wars fans! Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I'm 90% done with the starter enemies!! Putting the last touches on a few of the enemies and then it's starter kit time!! 

Before I continue any further, I would like to get some feedback from the community. This is regarding the enemies that will be included in the starter kit. Obviously I'm not going to include *every* villain imaginable, however I do want to include enough of a variety of enemies so that it will be plenty to base a starter campaign on. So far, here is a list of the enemies I've designed so far:


Stormtroopers, a Star Wars classic. They range from low-level mooks to heavy-weapon variants and even elite troopers.
Street thugs, because what would a scene in a cantina be without city urchins? Lol
Bounty Hunters and Assassins, because when you attract attention from a crime lord or authoritative figure, you tend to regret the day you were born.
B1 and B2 series Battle Droids. Because destroying clankers is fun!
And a nasty higher level Dark Jedi, to really make you rue the day you crossed paths with the dark side of the Force.

My question is this: are there any other enemies you *absolutely* want to see in the starter pack? Please don't ask for Rancors (they're higher level enemies) or legendary characters like Darth Vader or General Grievous, they will be included in the full release of the game. Basically anything that would be an appropriate challenge for levels 1-7 would be alright. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Xohar17 (Dec 9, 2016)

My question is this: are there any other enemies you *absolutely* want to see in the starter pack? Please don't ask for Rancors (they're higher level enemies) or legendary characters like Darth Vader or General Grievous, they will be included in the full release of the game. Basically anything that would be an appropriate challenge for levels 1-7 would be alright. Thanks for your feedback![/QUOTE]

Maybe clone troopers as higher level stormtrooper variants? though maybe those would be better reserved for the full release, maybe some kind of rogue types like smugglers, thiefs or infiltrators of some kind. Also some kind of imperial officer to serve as a low level "leader" enemy.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 9, 2016)

Xohar17 said:


> My question is this: are there any other enemies you *absolutely* want to see in the starter pack? Please don't ask for Rancors (they're higher level enemies) or legendary characters like Darth Vader or General Grievous, they will be included in the full release of the game. Basically anything that would be an appropriate challenge for levels 1-7 would be alright. Thanks for your feedback!






Maybe Storm trooper scouts, commandos, jawas, sand raiders.... Mmmm guess that's all I can think of for 1-5


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 13, 2016)

Hoping to test this out soon!  I'm getting antsy


----------



## global2017 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 21, 2016)

So we looking at a January release for the testing?


----------



## HrDorrible (Dec 23, 2016)

I just registered to follow this and I am hoping that I arrived just in time for the test starter! Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## ddaley (Dec 27, 2016)

I would like to be included in this when available.  We have recently tried the FFG Star Wars system, and found it lacking.  We are more accustomed to 5e mechanics, and my kids are very interested in Star Wars in general.  Seems like a great match up.



famouswolfe said:


> Hello fellow RPGers and Star Wars fans! Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I'm 90% done with the starter enemies!! Putting the last touches on a few of the enemies and then it's starter kit time!!
> 
> Before I continue any further, I would like to get some feedback from the community. This is regarding the enemies that will be included in the starter kit. Obviously I'm not going to include *every* villain imaginable, however I do want to include enough of a variety of enemies so that it will be plenty to base a starter campaign on. So far, here is a list of the enemies I've designed so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueShepherd (Dec 27, 2016)

we are ready!!!! Lol


----------



## Capn Charlie (Jan 7, 2017)

I was unaware of this project until today, I eagerly look forward to getting a look at it.  For those with a jonesing for sci-fi action in the 5e system right away, or just to compare and contrast, my project is here:   
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1339

I forego space wizardry altogether, but the system should robustly take to it, I think 5e jedi might be parsecs beyond what they were in 3e in terms of balance and usefulness.  I already want a force adept feat that lets you use guidance three times a day.


----------



## famouswolfe (Jan 13, 2017)

*Feeling sick...so let's post an update*

Hello everyone, I seem to have caught a cold and had to stay home from work today. So naturally I decided now would be a good time to post an update lol. Seeing some of the responses I'm getting from this thread is inspiring and motivating. At the same time, I can tell that anticipation and excitement is swelling to a boiling point. So, where are we in terms of getting a starter kit released?

Soon. Sorry for the vagueness, and believe me I want to post links right now but it's just not ready. I've taken into account everyone's feedback from the question I posed in an earlier post and have incorporated more enemies/allies such as Clone Troopers and Con Artists. I even went so far as to pull a few enemies and beasts from Threats of the Galaxy. The end result is a nice robust roster of enemies (and allies!). Something interesting I've noticed is that in Star Wars, there isn't a bestiary where enemies follow the level 1-20 spectrum like in D&D. In Star Wars, the game expects a GM to throw around 4-8 lower level mooks at a party along with terrain hazards and possibly other constraints like race against the clock or space battles (which is on par with what we usually see in the movies and other media). The point I'm trying to make is that it's caused me to rethink the way I'm designing enemies and encounters. 

I'm shooting for a (late?) January starter kit release, and I'm close to finished. Stay tuned everyone, May the Force be with you!


----------



## DarthEmpanda (Jan 21, 2017)

Been reading all the posts about it and I'm super excited about it. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Isaiah Bley (Feb 1, 2017)

*Wow*

Registered just for this


----------



## robgonzo (Feb 9, 2017)

So I'm thinking about running a Star Wars inspired fantasy game. I think this might be the perfect system for that.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Feb 12, 2017)

Have an updated ETA?


----------



## designbot (Feb 13, 2017)

Have you seen this?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmw8tyyuoqeba1a/Star Wars - D&D 5th Edition Conversion.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wkuurq5fje9kkp0/Star Wars 5e Starships Expansion.pdf?dl=0


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## BlueShepherd (Feb 13, 2017)

It's not that good. I don't like the Jedi either they did.  To basic, needed a lot more


----------



## BlueShepherd (Mar 16, 2017)

Getting closer?


----------



## Reef (Mar 16, 2017)

BlueShepherd said:


> Getting closer?




Yeh, if all that's holding the OP up is extra NPCs for the bestiary, I'd rather they release the rules and classes and such now.  Extra NPCs types could always come later, or we could extrapolate them ourselves.

Not trying to sound whiny and entitled, but I hate the thought that the whole thing is ready to go, other than adding a few extra storm trooper types .


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! Sorry for the long silence, however it's time to post a long overdue update.

Status update:
Working on last minute class polishing (changing/revising a few class abilities that were over/under powered and/or just didn't make sense)
Putting finishing touches on enemies

Yet to do:
Compile everything into a PDF file and post links

ETA:
To Be Determined

Okay so, I'm so sorry guys, I keep promising a release date and it falls flat. This ended up being far more labor intensive than I originally anticipated, however I am determined to see things through. Having said that, I'm wondering if anyone out there would be willing to assist me in compiling the start PDF in order to speed things up? If you have some free time on your hands and are knowledgeable with 5th Edition and Saga Edition game mechanics please PM me. If we do end up working together, the most efficient way to handle this would be over Skype. 

Thanks everyone, may the Force be with you.


----------



## Jason Lemoine (Mar 23, 2017)

I would like to point out you have jawa at medium, they should be small.  but other than that looking pretty good.


----------



## BlueShepherd (Apr 2, 2017)

Jason Lemoine said:


> I would like to point out you have jawa at medium, they should be small.  but other than that looking pretty good.




Are you talking about the link that some other guy posted? That's not the OPs


----------



## BlueShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I messaged ya wolf, told ya I'd help put it in PDF format. &#55357;&#56833; Let's get this going


----------



## Beau Hunt (Jun 5, 2017)

Would be interested in helping as well. Have a group that wants to start an Star Wars campaign and was mulling over Saga Edition vs FFG. Not a fan of what I have seen with FFG. This looks promising.


----------



## Stephen Sigley (Jun 18, 2017)

cant wait to see the pdf please.


----------



## Ryan Johnston (Jul 27, 2017)

Mate you're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## famouswolfe (Jul 29, 2017)

*Long Overdue Update*

Hello everyone, it's been a very long time since my last update, and I have several important things to share.

First off, I want to give a shoutout to *BlueShepherd* for assisting me with transcribing my work to a PDF format. Major thanks man, your assistance is greatly appreciated!!

Second, let's talk release date. I know I'm gonna catch a blaster bolt for this, and I do greatly apologize, however the starter kit and full release will be delayed a few more months (more on the reason why in a moment). Just to provide a status update, I'm still finalizing the player classes and writing up the actual starter kit (which will be in PDF format). My problem is that A.) I'm a perfectionist and try to do everything perfectly, and B.) I keep worrying too much about "game balance" and "trying to stay true to Star Wars". I've spent lots of time researching forum after forum regarding what people love & hate about SW: Saga, SW: Revised Core, and even WEG SW D6 (which I have to say, I've fallen in love with D6 Star Wars after having read the 2nd ed revised & expanded rulebook). I also am striving to keep my work as in-tune with 5th edition and also Star Wars at the same time. The result, is a nightmare in trying to perfectly emulate each class (especially Jedi!) according to source material, while at the same time trying to stay true to D&D 5th edition rules while simultaneously capturing the fast-paced, heroic, dramatic feel of Star Wars. It can't be done. Unless I were to custom design my own game engine (which I'm not), it's difficult to do all those things at the same time. I've pretty much had to step back and say "Okay, my goal is for it to be played as comfortable and elegantly as D&D 5th ed. while still FEELING like Star Wars, but above all I want people to have FUN while playing." So, my point is that I've had to (once again) rethink my design choices and redo a few things (player classes being one of them). In terms of release date (for starter kit or full release), I don't have an exact date, only a (vague) future release. 

Now, on to the reason WHY it's taking me a bit longer. So, I recently had an opportunity to attend a coding bootcamp at a local university and I could not pass up the chance. I'd been planning on going back to school to study computer science and hopefully get a bachelor's in software engineering, however I found it difficult to balance full time class with work also 4 years of costs etc etc. Then this opportunity came up and I was able to balance work with evening classes and I just had to jump on it. My daily schedule now consists of working a full time job with evening classes along with weekly coding assignments. My fellow web developers out there know what it's like to learn HTML/CSS/Javascript/jQuery/Ruby/PHP/MySQL. Before anyone panics, I want to reassure you that I AM *NOT* GIVING UP OR CALLING IT QUITS ON MY PROJECT. In fact, I am still actively working on it when I'm able to. Unfortunately, my free time outside of work has been stretched thin because I'm now studying. On the upside, class only lasts UNTIL THE BEGINNING OF DECEMBER, at which point I will have graduated and moved into a nicer job as an entry-level full stack web developer. Sometimes life happens, and you get an opportunity that you can't pass up. 

At any rate, progress might slow down for the next few months but it will not stop. I remain just as dedicated now as I was when I first started. Thanks everyone for the support, you all are incredible! May the Force be with you!

Sincerely,

Famouswolfe


----------



## bsmith (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for update and the continued efforts   Given your software development training, I'll give some development/project analogies I can see:
- analysis paralysis
- development bottleneck
- waterfall
- big bang release
- throw it over the wall

Seems lots of people are waiting with bated breath.  Personally I'd release something (even a single chapter perhaps), discuss the community feedback, incorporate changes and re-release.  This is lot more engaging and rewarding for everyone involved and you'll get an early insight in that FUN goal you are aiming for!


----------



## famouswolfe (Aug 8, 2017)

bsmith said:


> Thanks for update and the continued efforts   Given your software development training, I'll give some development/project analogies I can see:
> - analysis paralysis
> - development bottleneck
> - waterfall
> ...




You hit the nail right on the head, I guess I am caught up in a bit of analysis paralysis lol. Alright, I'll compile and release the first two chapters, which discuss gameplay basics as well as the various species available. I'll post download links soon, and incorporate community feedback as it comes to me. As for the character classes, I'd like to work on those one-by-one with community feedback just to fine-tune them. I realize that attempting perfection is unrealistic, especially with no play-testing, however I would like to at least get the character classes in a "near-ready" state ASAP. Thanks for your input, you've helped put things into perspective ^_^


----------



## famouswolfe (Sep 2, 2017)

*Star Wars Species!!*

Hello all, just here with a quick update. I'm including a link to Google Drive with a PDF of the various alien races that will be featured in the upcoming Star Wars 5E game that I'm working on. **I would love to hear thoughts and feedback** Also, please keep in mind that this is definitely *Work In Progress*, nothing is set in stone and definitely open to community input and change. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Ig2q5DSn-OdmVFdFlqdmNOVWc/view?usp=sharing

Next on the agenda, we need a name! Right now I'm working with Star Wars Next, however that (obviously) will not be the final name. Anyone got any creative ideas that you don't mind me using? Honestly this isn't too important right now but I thought I'd get some ideas from the community. 

Thanks for your continued interest and support, may the Force be with you!


----------



## Ryan Johnston (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey not sure if this name works with what you have in mind but what about 
The players guide to the galaxy:
       Star Wars the New Era


----------



## briand (Oct 4, 2017)

The races are extremely unbalanced. I'd recommend taking a look at JamesMusicus' homebrew race guidelines, he's done a good job reverse-engineering the 5e races and has a nice point-based system for building new races. Right now you've got weak species like the Duros and very powerful ones like the Trandoshans.

Duros (3.5 points)
+2 Dex (2)
+1 Int (1)
Skill proficiency (0.5)

Trandoshans (6.5 or 7 points)
+2 Str (2)
+1 Con (1)
Darkvision (0.5)
Limb Regeneration (0 or 0.5, it's cool but won't come up much)
+1 hp/level (1.5)
+1 AC (1.5)

I think referencing that doc could help you even things out a lot. A couple ideas off the top of my head to start with for those two species in particular: maybe give the Duros an ability like the 5e dwarf's Stonecunning where they add double their proficiency to astrogation checks, and instead of a flat +1 AC (VERY powerful with 5e's bounded-accuracy), have the Trandos have a 13 + Dex AC calculation when not wearing armor (just like 5e's lizardfolk).


----------



## famouswolfe (Oct 5, 2017)

briand said:


> The races are extremely unbalanced. I'd recommend taking a look at JamesMusicus' homebrew race guidelines, he's done a good job reverse-engineering the 5e races and has a nice point-based system for building new races. Right now you've got weak species like the Duros and very powerful ones like the Trandoshans.
> 
> Duros (3.5 points)
> +2 Dex (2)
> ...




Absolutely love the solid feedback, thanks a ton! Honestly, what I did was take the races as presented in Saga Edition core rulebook and modified them a little based on some races as they appear in 5E PHB (I.E. Ewoks = Halflings, only with a little more Strength because Ewoks as described in SW canon were like small, super-agile bears that were surprisingly strong despite their small stature). At any rate, I'll delve into the link you posted and re-evaluate my species design. By chance, would you happen to have resources to help balance out the classes? I've done some research but apparently designing classes in 5E is a bit more art than science compared to 3.X lol.


----------



## briand (Oct 8, 2017)

Well, Wizards put out an Unearthed Arcana about Creating New Class Options. There's not anything gamechanging there, and its more about new subclasses, but it could be useful.

The same guy who did that race doc also made a Class Analysis/Creation Toolkit. It's not quite up to the same level as the race guidelines, but still solid work with general templates for full/half/non-caster classes.


----------



## famouswolfe (Nov 27, 2017)

*Species 2.0 and Weapons/Armaments*

Hello everyone, just checking in after a bit of a break. Regarding my personal life, class is wrapping up here next weekend (I'm graduating, woo-hoo!!) and I'll begin entering the next phase of my life as a professional web developer. I know most of you don't care about my personal life, I only share this because it means that I'll have more free time again to resume working full speed on this project. As it stands now, my daily schedule consists of work in the morning and class at night with plenty of homework and precious few hours during the weekend to do any kind of recreational activities. My point is, I'll be resuming work full-speed here after next week. 

In the time since my last post, I've went ahead and reviewed my species per the feedback I was given and was able to finish revamping them. I ended up going through Wookieepedia and really reading in-depth over the various galactic species and redoing their species traits entirely using the homebrew guide. Overall I'm very pleased, and I think you will be too. Here's a link to my Google Drive:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1o_ixtjLoCkxhhMxlbR3YnJnzv8kC7tXh

Once again, any feedback is welcome and appreciated!!

Next on the list we have weapons/armor/equipment. I'd also like to throw this out to the community for further review and discussion. Here's (another) link:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Fwpbc9HKImofEAESV7GTW3ve3GGyAS8U

Sorry if this seems like a lot, I just wanted to share some progress and let everyone know that things are progressing (slowly but steadily). I'd like to thank the community for their support, you all are the best! 

May the Force be with you,

Famouswolfe


----------



## Stephen Sigley (Dec 5, 2017)

great work!, thanks, looking forward to the rest of your work.


----------



## Laurefindel (Dec 7, 2017)

[MENTION=6801915]famouswolfe[/MENTION],

This project looks fantastic. However, it's a bit hard to pick-up for people like me arriving late to the party, as we have to sift through 12 pages of posts to get the information.

I believe you can update your posts pretty much indefinitely here at GitP. I would suggest updating your OP, liking new versions of your documents there. This would make it easier for new people to participate in the thread and leave feedback (if that's what you want). Otherwise keep posting your design notes in the thread, announce that the OP was updated with *change*, and the conversation continues.

'findel


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 10, 2017)

Laurefindel said:


> [MENTION=6801915]famouswolfe[/MENTION],
> 
> This project looks fantastic. However, it's a bit hard to pick-up for people like me arriving late to the party, as we have to sift through 12 pages of posts to get the information.
> 
> ...




Hadn't even occurred to me! Thanks for that, I'll update my original post. Cheers!

Famouswolfe


----------



## briand (Dec 19, 2017)

The updated races look a LOT more balanced. I'm a bit wary of the Wookiee's +3 Str, but otherwise it looks really good. I especially like the character you've given the Zabraks--they were pretty bland in Saga, and this one is way more fun.

My only criticism with the equipment doc is that the Combat Jumpsuit and Stormtrooper Armor are both listed as light armor while using medium armor AC calculations (X + Dex modifier, max 2). Ditto with the Corellian Powersuit being medium but using heavy armor's flat AC value. What makes an armor light/medium/heavy changed from 3e to 5e, and as such armors like the chain shirt went from light to medium and chainmail went from medium to heavy. I'd recommend following suit as part of the update.


----------



## famouswolfe (Dec 23, 2017)

briand said:


> The updated races look a LOT more balanced. I'm a bit wary of the Wookiee's +3 Str, but otherwise it looks really good.




I too was a bit wary of giving Wookiees such huge Strength bonuses, but ultimately I decided to for several reasons. One, Wookiees are the strongest species in the galaxy, only rivaled by mechanical things like some droids, cyborgs such as Grievous, humongous creatures like rancors, and super-powerful Sith lords that use the Force to enhance their strength to supernatural levels. Two, most combat in Star Wars is ranged combat. Yes there is some melee combat, especially when Jedi are involved, but most of the time blasters will be used. Ultimately, if a +3 strength bonus is too unbalanced or OP then I will scale it back and add in a few other perks. Your input is appreciated though!



briand said:


> I especially like the character you've given the Zabraks--they were pretty bland in Saga, and this one is way more fun.




Thanks! I really did put in a lot of thought and research while designing the various races. Zabrak are described as very hardy aliens with dual hearts and the ability to survive hostile environments and injury that would incapacitate most other characters. Also, not gonna lie, I might've taken an idea or two from a certain Time Lord with two hearts who travels time and space inside a mysterious blue box...



briand said:


> My only criticism with the equipment doc is that the Combat Jumpsuit and Stormtrooper Armor are both listed as light armor while using medium armor AC calculations (X + Dex modifier, max 2). Ditto with the Corellian Powersuit being medium but using heavy armor's flat AC value. What makes an armor light/medium/heavy changed from 3e to 5e, and as such armors like the chain shirt went from light to medium and chainmail went from medium to heavy. I'd recommend following suit as part of the update.




I was planning on revamping the armor. I wasn't aware though that what constitutes light/med/heavy armor changed from 3E to 5E, thanks for pointing that out! Honestly, I pulled the list of armor straight out of the Saga Edition core rulebook and then slapped on AC values from the 5E PHB. I'll go back and redo those later. Thanks for the awesome feedback though! 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## famouswolfe (Feb 5, 2018)

*Pre-Alpha Release *Please read entire post**

Hello everyone, just wanted to post an update. I first want to apologize, this project has definitely taken far longer than I anticipated. Part of it was a desire to do everything perfect, the other part was life in general. I'm still working diligently as ever, however I've decided to go ahead and release what I have so far. I want to stress that this is absolutely a super pre-alpha release. In fact, right now only the Jedi class is 100% truly done. I'm still refining the Force Adept, the Scout, the Soldier, the Noble (Socialite), and lots of other things. Feel free to play and critique my work as normal. In fact, I look forward to your criticism. This honestly should help speed things up. Once again, this is a pre-alpha release, NOTHING is in a finished state yet. Also, just to clarify: the classes that are currently in the PDF titled Star Wars Next (Pre-Alpha) *are* in a finished state, the classes that appear in SWN Classes, Equipment & Enemies PDF *are not* in a finished state (what you see in that PDF is basically a sort of manuscript that I'm refining and polishing). Hope this doesn't cause any confusion!


Thanks everyone for sticking around, may the Force be with you.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4Ig2q5DSn-OMm9uR19IOEZNVGs


----------



## Joshua Andrews (Feb 27, 2019)

Any chance anything new has been made? I realize the last comment was over a year ago but I'm honestly really hoping. I really just need a monster manual at this point. Love your work so far


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Feb 28, 2019)

Now a Star Wars d20 would work better with Starfinder. 

And do you know? I have thinking about a mas-up + reboot of the franchise, because I miss a lot of things from Star Wars legends, but I also want to add more things, for example mind-transfer and digital immortality.  Other important change is I want to add more force-adept factions because I don't like too much jedis as attention centre always saving galaxy. Jedis are cool, but we can't wear the same dress everyday. And I would change something about the background of Yuuzhang Vong, with biopunk technology, but not all their machines would be organic. Their robotphobia wouldn't be so radical, only they have bad memories because their worlds suffered collateral damages by a war between beings as the cybertronians (transformers).


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 9, 2019)

**Update**

Sorry for the silence everyone. A lot has happened since my last post. So my Macbook Pro died on me back in May of 2018, I started getting the dreaded black screen of death (it would light up and boot but the screen wouldn't display anything). My friendly local Apple Store was quoting me $600 to get it fixed, to which I laughed and "said no way in hell". I was using Apple Pages to do everything and found it would've taken too much effort to reformat over to MS Word. Also, in 2018 I got married (on May 4th no less!!) and found out back in December that my wife and I are expecting a baby! My point is, all these life events have definitely changed my plans quite a bit (*cue wamp wamp waaaaamp sound*). 

All is not lost though. Due to the enthusiasm and responses I'm getting from this forum, I've decided to continue my work. I just bought myself a used iMac (typing on it right now) and I'm back in the game!! As far as a release goes, right now I think I'll work on a sort of "monster manual" (obviously won't be titled that) and Arms/Equipment, and that should be sufficient for a beta release. After that, I plan on working out the background/bonds/flaws etc. From there, the rest of the book should pretty much write itself. If you're at least even somewhat familiar w/ combat and other aspects of 5th edition D&D you'll immediately feel at home (which was my goal from the start). 

Thank you all for your loyal support and patience! Who would've guessed that writing an RPG is much harder than it sounds? Lol. May the Force be with you!


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 9, 2019)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Now a Star Wars d20 would work better with Starfinder.
> 
> And do you know? I have thinking about a mas-up + reboot of the franchise, because I miss a lot of things from Star Wars legends, but I also want to add more things, for example mind-transfer and digital immortality.  Other important change is I want to add more force-adept factions because I don't like too much jedis as attention centre always saving galaxy. Jedis are cool, but we can't wear the same dress everyday. And I would change something about the background of Yuuzhang Vong, with biopunk technology, but not all their machines would be organic. Their robotphobia wouldn't be so radical, only they have bad memories because their worlds suffered collateral damages by a war between beings as the cybertronians (transformers).




'Ya know, I was thinking that Starfinder would've been great as a Star Wars RPG. Honestly though, if someone else wants to do that more power to them. I'm way too invested in my 5e conversion to Star Wars, plus SF is based on D&D 3.5 which there already exists an edition of Star Wars RPG based on 3.x D&D (look up "Star Wars Revised Core Rulebook"). Thanks for the input though!


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 9, 2019)

Joshua Andrews said:


> Any chance anything new has been made? I realize the last comment was over a year ago but I'm honestly really hoping. I really just need a monster manual at this point. Love your work so far




Hey man, I've had a couple setbacks and other life events happen (see my most recent update). Thanks for posting your interest, it honestly was very refreshing and did motivate me to resume working on my project. I'll see what I can do to get a "monster manual" released soon, however there's still much more that I'll need to complete (such as backgrounds/flaws/bonds, Force Powers, etc). I'm actively working on my project again, expect to see more updates happening soon.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm playing a houserules version of SWSE. Dumped BAB, plugged in 5E numbers lowered DCs, and reduced the size penalty on star fighters. Buffing most of the talents as well.

 Im keeping as much as I can, most of the +1 stuff like feats and talents are being buffed to +2. Mostly it's just for less work.


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 10, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> I'm playing a houserules version of SWSE. Dumped BAB, plugged in 5E numbers lowered DCs, and reduced the size penalty on star fighters. Buffing most of the talents as well.
> 
> Im keeping as much as I can, most of the +1 stuff like feats and talents are being buffed to +2. Mostly it's just for less work.




I kinda thought of doing that myself for this project. Drop 4e mechanics like BAB, Reflex/Fortitude/Will Defenses etc. and add in the 5e "math" such as Bounded Accuracy (Proficiency Bonus) and re-work all the Talent Trees to be in line with the math of 5e. Reason why I didn't go that route was because there were several criticisms aimed at SWSE, such as the Master-of-all-Trades-Jedi (if you take certain talents, you can replace relevant skill checks w/ Use the Force and if you took Skill Training + Skill Focus + Decent Charisma stat [which any decent Jedi would have all of those things], you had a character that could perform most skills better than other characters and still be able to whoop a$$ in combat) or the Force Power-User (Skill Training Use the Force + Skill Focus meant you had a +10 bonus on UtF checks and basically could open up a can of whoop a$$ by spamming Force powers all day and night). Glad it's working for you though!


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 10, 2019)

famouswolfe said:


> I kinda thought of doing that myself for this project. Drop 4e mechanics like BAB, Reflex/Fortitude/Will Defenses etc. and add in the 5e "math" such as Bounded Accuracy (Proficiency Bonus) and re-work all the Talent Trees to be in line with the math of 5e. Reason why I didn't go that route was because there were several criticisms aimed at SWSE, such as the Master-of-all-Trades-Jedi (if you take certain talents, you can replace relevant skill checks w/ Use the Force and if you took Skill Training + Skill Focus + Decent Charisma stat [which any decent Jedi would have all of those things], you had a character that could perform most skills better than other characters and still be able to whoop a$$ in combat) or the Force Power-User (Skill Training Use the Force + Skill Focus meant you had a +10 bonus on UtF checks and basically could open up a can of whoop a$$ by spamming Force powers all day and night). Glad it's working for you though!




I use 5E numbers. Skill focus is basically the Rogues expertise ability. In my game skill training and focus is +4 at level 1.

 If a Jedi wants to dump a heap of talents into using the force checks to be a skill monkey let them.


----------



## famouswolfe (Mar 10, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> I use 5E numbers. Skill focus is basically the Rogues expertise ability. In my game skill training and focus is +4 at level 1.
> 
> If a Jedi wants to dump a heap of talents into using the force checks to be a skill monkey let them.




Fair enough. I just noticed that some people complained that Jedi were a bit *too* good at everything as "Jedi skill monkeys" however you seem to be able to make it work with your group. Maybe someday you'll publish what you've created for the rest of us?


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 10, 2019)

famouswolfe said:


> Fair enough. I just noticed that some people complained that Jedi were a bit *too* good at everything as "Jedi skill monkeys" however you seem to be able to make it work with your group. Maybe someday you'll publish what you've created for the rest of us?




Im mostly winging it off the top of my head and tweaking talents on the fly. I don't think Jedi skill monkey is a problem more the bonuses yoy can pile onto skill checks in SWSW. 

 Generally my rules are. 

5E proficiency numbers. 

Skill checks lowered by 5. 

Size penalties on ships piloting rolls reduced.

Feats and talents generally changed to 5E equivalents where possible.

Profiency bonus instead of levels to defenses if unarmored.

 Prestige class defense bonuses halved. 

Most +1 feats and talents changed to +2.


 Imperial TIE fighter pilot campaign post Endor lvl 4 atm.


----------

